# Futterrezepte



## aircut

Hallo

Ich starte hier mal den Tread " Futterezepte ".
Hier könnt ihr alle Futtermischungen von euch reinschreiben.
Egal ob Karpfen, Schleie,Brasse,Rotauge oder Rotfeder.


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Futterezepte*

Dann fang mal an  

Meine Grundmischung:

2 Teile Bisquit
1 Teil Mais
1 Teil Zwieback
1/2 Teil Spekulatius
2 EL Salz
1 Packung Karamellpulver
Top Secret (früher schwarz und rot, heutige Sorten hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert)

Dieses Futter kann beliebig mit würzigen oder süßen Zusätzen erweitert werden...
Fische es jetzt seit 8 Jahren mit Erfolg...


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo,

das hört sich gut an, aber ich habe da mal fragen.

meinst du mit 1/2 Spekul. das mehl oder das gewürz?! falls du das mehl meinst ist es ok, aber wenn du das gewürz meinst finde ich es etwas zu viel.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

wenn ihr ein gleichbleibendes futter haben wollt, solltet ihr lieber die einzelnen bestandteile vom gewürz spek. nehmen.

statt dem karam.p. kann man auch jeden beliebigen geruchsstoff verwenden, wie z.b. vde oder aber ca. 4% Zimt mit 1% koriander ...

nosta


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ist Mehl gemeint...
die Futtermischung kann beliebig erweitert, bzw verfeinert werden...


----------



## aircut

*AW: Futterezepte*

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo,

kein problem. ich würde ansich eher ein fertiges futter verwenden und dies verfeinern. die heutigen futter sind bereits so gut, dass sie verwenden kann.

nosta


----------



## aircut

*AW: Futterezepte*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kein problem. ich würde ansich eher ein fertiges futter verwenden und dies verfeinern. die heutigen futter sind bereits so gut, dass sie verwenden kann.
> 
> nosta


 
Ich hab gesehen, dass Successful Baits gute Fertigfutter hat.

Vorausgesetzt, man nimmt 20 KG ab.

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/fertigfutter-stipp-u-feeder/index.html


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: Futterezepte*

Moin

na aber für 20 kg nur 20 euro ist doch schon verdammt günstig oder

gruß dirk


----------



## Ab ans Wasser!

*AW: Futterezepte*

Mit ein bisschen Curry-Gewürz aus der Küche lassen sich Rotaugen noch zusaätzlich locken. Entweder Curry in die Madendose oder ins Futter. Aber in MAßen!


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo,

futter zu dem preis?! und es soll noch gut sein!?


----------



## BallerNacken

*AW: Futterezepte*

jap...ich nehme auch lieber Fertigfuttermischungen. Und da am liebsten Futter von Lorpio. Ein eher unbekannter Hersteller aus Polen. Aber meiner Meinung nach ein Top Futter!

Und teuer ist es auch nicht...jedenfalls nicht bei meinem Händler:m


----------



## lute

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich kaufe mir billiges allround Futter und mische ein Kilo davon mit 200 gr. Hanfmehl, gibt es auch bei mir im Angelladen, ist aber teuer. So mache ich es im Winter.
Im Sommer lasse ich das Hanfmehl weg und nehme Vanillezucker


----------



## JackDaniels78

*AW: Futterezepte*

Gestern mit Smartbait Allround recht gut gefangen. Noch ein paar Maden zugemixt und fertig. Der Sack zu 1KG kam 1,99 €. Heute werde ich das ganze mit etwas Paniermehl strecken. Wenn es wieder gut fängt bleibe ich dieses Jahr dabei und werde ggf. etwas mit Aromen noch 'nachoptimieren'.


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

hmm,

sehr günstiges futter nehmen und das ganze noch mit paniermehl verlängern und dadurch ein gutes futter erhalten? |uhoh:|uhoh:

meint ihr nicht, dass gewisse leute eie andere definition von gut haben?? 

nosta


----------



## Dirt

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich hab mal me frage...
Ich wollte ein rezept von der Blinkerseite Probieren.

 40 % 300 Bremes (Sensas)
 30 % Waffelbiskuit
 20 % Weckmehl
 10 % Lebkuchenmehl

Aber wo bekomme ich Lebkuchenmehl und Waffelbiskuit her?
oder muss ich das selbst machen indem ich Lebkuchen und waffeln Zerstampfe?


----------



## kohlie0611

*AW: Futterezepte*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer eine Futtermischung von NB und "verfeiner" diese mit Partikel und Maden/Mistwurm - bei diesen Preisen lohnt kein Selbstmischen


 Das ist doch der mit den günstgen Frühjahrsaktionen?Das Futter ist echt gut.Ich hatte mal das Schleie Spezial, hab natürlich nicht nur Schleien darauf gefangen,auch Brassen mochten das Futter.Ich mische immer noch ein wenig X21 drunter so im Verhältniss 4:1


----------



## Markus1980

*AW: Futterezepte*

Schaue mal hier ob dort ein paar Rezepte findest:

[Edit Mod: Website inaktiv]

findest bestimmt etwas ;-)


----------



## Dirt

*AW: Futterezepte*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> im posting vorher hab ich den link schon mal gepostet  ... klick




Ich wollte eigendlich nix aus dem internet bestellen 
ich habe ehr gehofft das man sowas in edeka plus oda sowas kaufen kann


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo,

dass glaube ich eher weniger, dass du die sachen so leicht bzw. günstig in lebensmittelmärkten bekommst. bestellen oder aber im bäckereigroßhandel kaufen, dass spart richtig geld und zeit. im internet gibt es viele die die sachen anbieten.

nosta


----------



## bigmax

*AW: Futterezepte*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer eine Futtermischung von NB und "verfeiner" diese mit Partikel und Maden/Mistwurm - bei diesen Preisen lohnt kein Selbstmischen


 
Die Sachen auf der Seite sehen gut aus. Eine blöde Frage: Was meinst du mit "Partikel"?
Ich hab nach ein paar Jahren Pause wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen. Speziell mit Feeder-Fischen an der Lippe. (Mittelschnell fließender Fluß).
Mögliche Zielfische sind Forelle, Rotauge/-feder, Barbe, Äsche und Karpfen. Geangelt wird mich einer Feeder und einer Heavy Feeder Rute mit Futterkorb (ca. 30 Gramm) in einer Futterspur.

Ich habe mich auf der NB Seite mal umgeschaut und bin auf das einfache Allround Grundfutter gestossen (http://www.nbangelsport.de/product_info.php/info/p27_Allround-Grundfutter.html)
Dieses würde ich einfach mit Maden und/oder Mais anreichern und dann wie oben beschrieben mit Futterkorb angeln.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das ausreichend um erfolgreich zu Angeln oder würdet ihr etwas anders machen?


Natürlich könnte man das Futter auch komplett selbst mischen, aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu aufwendig. Und wenn ich mir im heimischen Angelshop bzw. auch im Internet anschaue, das die Fertigmischungen der nahmhaften Firmen pro Kilo mherere Euros kosten finde ich das verdammt teuer und es stellt sich die Frage ob man mit einem Futter wie oben beschrieben nicht auch gut fangen kann...


Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch das spezielle Feeder-Futter derselben Firma nehmen (http://www.nbangelsport.de/product_info.php/info/p87_YELLOW-Feeder.html) Kostet dann natürlich auch direkt mehr als das Doppelte...


Danke schonmal im Vorfeld für eure Tipps.

Maxime


----------



## haenschen

*AW: Futterezepte*

werden hier die futtermischungen zum feedern oder zum stippen eingtragen?


----------



## bigmax

*AW: Futterezepte*

so wie ich das verstanden hba, ging es wohl allgemein um Futtermischungen... also nichts aufs Stippen beschränkt...


@ all: hat jemand eine Antwort für mich? (2 Postst weiter oben)


----------



## dcpolo

*AW: Futterezepte*

@bigmax: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass mich jetzt eingefleischte Stipper lynchen: Am wichtigesten ist die Konsistenz des Futters, d.h. das Auflöseverhalten. Dieses muss an das Gewässer angepasst sein oder angepasst werden. Die enthaltenen Lockstoffe halte ich für zweitrangig. Natürlich wird man mit einem auf den Zielfisch ausgerichteten Futter unter Umständen besser fangen- dies ist aber vor allem darauf zurückzuführen, dass das jew. Futter an den Gewässertyp angepasst ist. Barben mögen zwar gern Käse als Lockstoff- aber Vanille, Cocos und Kakao, die eigentlich Brassen locken sollten, mochten sie bei mir auch schon öfters.
Summa summarum: Du kannst mit jedem beliebigen Grundfutter fischen und wirst deine Erfolge haben. Nach und nach kannst Du dem Allround Futter ja ein paar zielfischspezifische Zusätze beimengen (Lockstoffe, Partikel wie Mais etc.) und probieren, was das Futter noch fängiger macht. Mach dir ein paar Gedanken an welchen Stellen dein Zielfisch steht und richte das Futter danach aus.

Ich habe jahrelang selber gemischt ohne auch nur einen Anteil Fertigfutter und lag bei ca. 0,70 Euro pro kg. Gefangen habe ich immer ganz gut damit- locken tut fast alles:g Mittlerweile gönne ich mir aber den "Luxus" Großgebinde im Internet zu bestellen- 1,50 euro/kg - dieses strecke ich mit 30% Paniermehl, so dass ich effektiv 1,20 Euro fürs mein Kilo Trockenfutter zahle. Dafür keinen stinkenden Keller (von den früheren Versuchen in der Küche und den anschließenden Beziehungsproblemen gar nicht zu reden...|supergri) mehr und ein bisschen mehr Zeit für die schönen Dinge des Lebens...


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Futterezepte*

- 1 Kg Paniermehl
- 300g Vanille Puddingpulver
- Bisschen Vanillezucker noch zum verfeinern hinzu

War DER TodesTeig in den 90ern an der Lahn.


----------



## grazy04

*AW: Futterezepte*

die Geschichte teuer gegen billig bzw selber gemischt gegen Fertigfutter gabs schon 100 mal hier im Board:

hab mal bissel gesucht:

HIER
Hier
HIER
Hier
HIER
Hier
HIER
Hier
HIER

Ich bin nachwievor der Meinung das man mit etwas testen für sein Gewässer die richtige Mischung findet. Ich habe nun auch verschiedene Fertigmischungen von Sensas , Borwning und Top Secret testen können, habe selber gemischt und muss sagen das ne Fertigmischung mit Lebendanteil aufgebessert unschlagbar ist. Und da ist es egal gewesen welche Firma das war, ich habe bissher nur eine Fertigmischung gehabt mit der ich keinen Fisch fangen konnte obwohl ich mit Futterkorb und von Hand angefüttert habe.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich kaufe mein Futter in 25 kg Säcken bei Angelsport Ofenloch. Vorzugsweise das Feederfutter Barbe. Inklusive Versandkosten bleibe ich dabei bei deutlich unter 30,- €. Dieses Futter wird fallweise mit Maden, Würmern/Wurmstücken, Partikeln, oder Käsearoma von Zammataro aufgepeppt.

Das hat dann, entsprechend angefeuchtet, die optimalen physikalischen Eigenschaften. Supermarktmischungen schaffen das nicht so einfach und sie sind auch deutlich teurer!


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Futterezepte*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mein Futter in 25 kg Säcken bei Angelsport Ofenloch. Vorzugsweise das Feederfutter Barbe. Inklusive Versandkosten bleibe ich dabei bei deutlich unter 30,- €.


 
Schick mal bitte einen Link dazu, weil zu einem Preis *deutlich unter 30 €uro* finde ich da keinen *25 Kg* Sack.


Das Günstigste ist *29,99 €uro* für einen *20 Kg* Sack:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelfutter-Wett...65990QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Du hast Recht, es sind nur 20 kg Säcke. Den Link hast du bei deinen PNs.


----------



## haenschen

*AW: Futterezepte*

soo .. jetz bin ich mal dran mit meinen futtermischungen :vik:

zum stippen im wenigfließenden fluss auf Brassen Karpfen und Rotaugen :

1. Futtermischung
1kg Browning King Big Roach
1kg Browning King Allround Match

2. Futtermischung
1kg Browning Big Fisch
1kg Browning Black Magic

3. Futtermischung 
1kg Browning M7
1kg Browning Nr.1
1kg Browning King River Feeder
3 Knoblauch zehen 
(Wichtig : 2 knoblauchzehen im futter mit ein bisschen wasser über nacht ziehen lassen und 1 knoblauchzehe über nacht im wasser ziehen lassen )

Zum feedern im ''allgemeinen Fluss''

1kg Browning M7
1kg Browning King River Feeder
3 Knoblauch zehen
(Wichtig : Genau so wie beim stippfutter oben  ) 

denn noch viel petri

Mfg haenschen


----------



## Ab ans Wasser!

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich mach mir das Futter lieber selber! Kostet nicht unmengen an Geld wie bei dir und außerdem kann man immer neu auf die Bedingungen reagieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Ich mach mir das Futter lieber selber! Kostet nicht unmengen an Geld wie bei dir und außerdem kann man immer neu auf die Bedingungen reagieren


 
ich auch:m


----------



## JonasH

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich mahle Karpfenpellets und mische dieses Pulver ca im Verhältnis 1:5
Dann 2 Teile Paniermehl 
1,5 Teil kakao Pulver (das billigste was man so finden kann)
zusätzlich noch Vanille zucker oder manchmal auch spekulatius mehl. Jenachdem wie ich Lust hab. Bei mir ist einfach nur wichtig das es schön dunkel ist. Dafür sorgt vorallem der Kakao.


----------



## haenschen

*AW: Futterezepte*



JonasH schrieb:


> ....Jenachdem wie ich Lust hab...


 naja , ich würde mal ehe sagen wie die laune der fische ist #6


----------



## Rene28

*AW: Futterezepte*

2 Kg Fertigfutter Schleie Spezial von Top Secret
500 g Coprah Melasse von Top Secret
500 g Paniermehl
200 g Maismehl

gut Sieben...

habe mit dieser Mischung und der Feederrute mehrere 2 stellige Karpfen fangen können, aber auch Brassen und sehr gute Döbel sind mir an den Haken gegangen.
Beifänge waren sehr viele Barsche...da ich als Köder Rotwürmer oder Maden verwendet habe.


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Futterezepte*

1Kg BigFish (Mosella)
1Kg Michael Schlögel Eurocup (Mosella)
1 Päckchen Mystery Mix (Mosella)

Je nachdem mit Mais/ Maden/ Caster (meistens aber alles)

Damit fange ich sehr gut!


----------



## aircut

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich hab jetzt mal das Futter von Fishermanns Partner gehabt. Das ist ne Eigenmarke und wird von Mosella hergestellt. Hab es bei einer Eröffnung geschenkt bekommen und am Wochenende ausprobiert.
Ich finde das Futter vom Geruch her super es richt ein wenig nach orange und hat recht grobe Partikel drin. Es ist ja auch die Sorte Karpfen.

Für 1.95 € finde ich das Futter von FP Super. Hab damit 4 Karpfen gefangen.|bla:


----------



## MeyerChri

*AW: Futterezepte*

hey,

ich mache mein futter auch immer selber, vor allem weil paniermehl backiger (angel in strömung) und günstiger ist!

Hab mir grad mal so überlegt, man könnte ja auch honig oder zuckerrübensirup in ein bissel wasser auflösen (verrühren, dam es flüssig wird) und das futter damit anfeuchten.

Müsste doch eigentlich ganz gut als extra zu den normalen aromen funktionieren.

Werde demnächst mal ausprobieren wie sich das futter damit anfeuchten lässt und es testen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser!

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wo kauft ihr das Paniermehl oder reibt ihr trockene Brötchen?
Es würde sich ja nur in größeren Mengen lohnen.
Ich hab es auch mal selbst probiert und gerieben wie Schmitz' Katze, allerdings kam nicht viel dabei heraus!


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr das Paniermehl oder reibt ihr trockene Brötchen?
> Es würde sich ja nur in größeren Mengen lohnen.
> Ich hab es auch mal selbst probiert und gerieben wie Schmitz' Katze, allerdings kam nicht viel dabei heraus!


Preislich geben die ganzen Discounter sich nicht viel. Ich hatte für 29 Cent den 400 Gramm Beutel bei Norma gekauft. Hab dann gerade ne ganze Palette mitgenommen.
Bei Aldi kostet 1000 Gramm 79 Cent.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser!

*AW: Futterezepte*

Man müsste mal im Großhandel bei Metro oder so schauen.
Da es es bestimmt 25kg Fässer


----------



## schorle

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Man müsste mal im Großhandel bei Metro oder so schauen.
> Da es es bestimmt 25kg Fässer




Eine Möglichkeit ist auch der örtliche Bäcker, bekomme da meine Semmelbrösel her, der ist froh wenn er das Zeug los ist und verlangt nur nen schmalen Taler.


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Futterezepte*

1000gr bei netto 0,75€


----------



## Uferangler_83

*AW: Futterezepte*

So, jetzt mal meine Futtermischung zum Stippen:

Paniermehl ~50%
Schokobisquit ~15%
Kuchenbisquit ~15%
Coprah Melasse ~20%
Vanillezucker
Eine Handvoll Haferflocken
Vogelfutter
Lockstoff Brassen von Top Secret
Maden als Lebendfutter

Damit fange ich Rotaugen und hab schnell Brassen am Futterplatz. Wenn´s aber mal schnell gehen soll, nehm ich auch ne Fertigfuttermischung von TS, strecke die mit Paniermehl und gebe etwas Lockstoff dabei. Top Secret blau in Kombination mit TS schwarz funktioniert ganz gut.

Gruß #h


----------



## Krüger82

*AW: Futterezepte*



Fabiasven schrieb:


> 1000gr bei netto 0,75€


 
Finde das nicht wirklich günstig!! Dann hast du nur paniermehl und die zusätze muss man noch extra dazu rechnen!! 
Habe früher auch selber gemischt, bin da aber von weg!!! Man bekommt nie 100% das gleiche futter wieder hin! Ich zumindest nicht!|kopfkrat

Kaufe mir jetzt immer fertigfutter! Habe dann eine stets gleichbleibende quali!! Natürlich wird das futter immer auf das gewässer abgestimmt bzw. kommen noch zusätzliche komponenten dazu!! Das ist heute bei der masse der anbieter auch nicht mehr so teuer!!
Es wird immer eine diskusion zwischen selber-mischern und fertig käufern geben! Ich bin der meinung das sollte jeder halten wie er es will!!!

Mfg


----------



## Fabiasven

*AW: Futterezepte*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Finde das nicht wirklich günstig!! Dann hast du nur paniermehl und die zusätze muss man noch extra dazu rechnen!!
> Habe früher auch selber gemischt, bin da aber von weg!!! Man bekommt nie 100% das gleiche futter wieder hin! Ich zumindest nicht!|kopfkrat
> 
> Kaufe mir jetzt immer fertigfutter! Habe dann eine stets gleichbleibende quali!! Natürlich wird das futter immer auf das gewässer abgestimmt bzw. kommen noch zusätzliche komponenten dazu!! Das ist heute bei der masse der anbieter auch nicht mehr so teuer!!
> Es wird immer eine diskusion zwischen selber-mischern und fertig käufern geben! Ich bin der meinung das sollte jeder halten wie er es will!!!
> 
> Mfg



Muss dir mittlerweile recht geben. Hab das mit dem Paniermehl ein paar mal ausprobiert, aber nie erfolg gehabt. Entweder bin ich zu doof die richtige Mischung zu finden oder....

Ich hole mir auch nur noch Fertigfutter. Da weis ich das es klappt.


----------



## Bluice

*AW: Futterezepte*

Servus!
Ich wollte mal die Tage das TopSecret - Futterkonzentrat ausprobieren. Das dann zu einem Allround Grundfutter (Caperlan 4x4 von Decathlon oder Alternativen - nur kein aniermehl, da bin ich wohl zu doof zu -.- ) beimischen und das mal antesten. Werd dann mal posten, wie sich das fischen lässt^^
Drückt mir mal die Daumen


----------



## Angel-Suchti

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich mische mir oft verschiedene Sorten Browning-Futter. geht eig immer was....
Aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass wenn man sich Top Secret Erdbeer Aroma in den kleine Fläschchen wo auch Aalkiller drinn ist, zu den Maden gibt, wirklich gute Fänge möglich sind!!!


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Futterezepte*

hey,
ich wollte freitag mal friedfisch angeln in form von feedern gehen bin da aber noch nicht so erfahren in sachen Futtermischung und geschmack :=( 
Ich hatte mir mal gedacht Schoko konzentrat hinzuzugeben ...
ist das gut oder ehr schlecht es stehen noch vanille und karamell zur verfügung.
Oder soll ich etwas mischen wen ja was mit was ?

Ich könnte eure Hilfe echt gut gebrauchen hatte nämlich vor mal wieder was zu fangen ^^

Lg karl


----------



## fisherb00n

*AW: Futterezepte*

Vanille und Karamell sind gut...
Ein paar Haferflocken und Zucker dazu, Mais, Maden und Pinkies dabei und gut is' #6


----------



## karpfenangeler

*AW: Futterezepte*

das ging ja flott #6  danke für schnelle Antwort 
meinst du vanille + karamell gemischt ? 
Und zu dem Zucker Puderzucker oder normaler Zucker ?


----------



## germanman87

*AW: Futterezepte*

Es gibt vom Fishermans Partner Super Fertigfutter für 1,99/Kg.

-Karpfen
-Brassen
-Rotauge
-Barbe
-Feeder
-Wettkampf
-Vanillie
-Fließwasser
-Stillwasser

Hab alle sorten durch getestet und immer kapitale Fänge am See sowie am Rhein gehabt.

Mein Favorit ist die Futtermischung "Barbe" habe sowohl Barben,Brassen,große Rotaugen sowie Nasen und Alands im Rhein damit gefangen.

Es ist auch sehr gut kombinierbar,hab einige Futtermischungen mir selbst ausgedacht und es hat wunderbar funktioniert damit!!!

Probierts aus,naja geht ja nur wenn auch ein Fishermans Partner in der nähe ist.Hab Glück bei mir ist einer im Nachbarort!

Bis denne... und allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Andy.F

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also das Futter von Fishermans Partner ist echt gut habe auch das Barbe getestet hat auch ein Intensives Aroma. 
Habe mir jetzt aber im Internet das Fertigfutter 25 Kg für 17 € gekauft Feeder der erste Eindruck ist echt Top viele Partikel und ein gutes Aroma war von Angelgeräte Hofinger über Ebay wer kennt noch dieses Futter?
Noch eine Frage fürs Brassenangeln soll es ja immer süß sein habe Ihr da mal das Zitronentee zeugs probiert des getrocknete Aldi,Lidl das ist doch auch sehr süß und billig.


----------



## bream1382

*AW: Futterezepte*

hat hier noch jemand erfahrungen mit den fertigfutter mischungen von ofenloch ???? bei dem preis kannst nich mekkan nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich mal nen 20 kg sack riskiere da ich eh jedes we unterwegs bin also da einiges an futter durchgeht.


----------



## Mulder

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also ich hatte von Ofenloch mal die Comet Wettkampf Mischung weil ich keine Ahnung vom Futter selber mischen hatte.
Ich hab damit aber auch nicht wirklich mehr oder besser gefangen #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Futterezepte*

Lars,
ich habe jetzt "mein" Futter für die Aller gefunden.

Melde Dich einfach-oki-bekommst ne "Kostprobe" von mir


stefan


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*

Seltsam ich dachte der Thread hätte Futterrezepte zum Thema gehabt, stattdessen scheint es ein "Ich geb meinen nicht zweckdienlichen Senf dazu - Thread" geworden zu sein.|kopfkrat

Na egal, zur Sache:
Ich bleibe dabei mein Futter selbst zusammenzustellen und keine Fertigfutter zu verwenden. Das ist alles andere als günstig und Arbeit macht es auch, aber der Erfolg gibt mir Recht.
Zwar habe ich keine Ahnung von der Fängigkeit diverser Fertigfutter, aber mir reicht es häufig zu erleben, wie andere Angler entnervt vom Wasser abziehen, die teilweise auch solche Futter benutzen, während ich munter Fische fange.

In der Regel mache ich zwei versch. Futter, für ein und den selben Angelplatz:
Ein Grundfutter um die Fische am Platz zu halten und eines, das auf Wolkenbildung/Lockwirkung getrimmt ist.
Die Grundmasse ist dabei für Beide ziemlich gleich.
Grundfutter:
30% Weckmehl
30% Zwieback
20% Kuchenmehl
8% Maismehl
5% Maismehl geröstet
5% Volleibisquit mit Sämereien(Vogelaufzuchtfutter)
1,5% Eiweißpulver mit Karamellgeschmack(Bodybuilderfutter/Weight Gainer)
0,5% Gewürze, Zucker, Salz

Lockfutter:
30% Weckmehl
30% Zwieback
20% Kuchenmehl
8% Maismehl
5% Maismehl geröstet
5% Volleibisquit mit Sämereien(Vogelaufzuchtfutter)
1,5% geröstetes Hanfmehl
0,5% Gewürze, Süßstoff, Salz, E621

Der Grundfutteranteil wird nach Saison, Gewässerart und Wetter mit Grünkern, Jasminreis, Blutmehl, E621, Haferflocken, Nussmehl, Gluten(Weizenklebereiweiß) versetzt und weißt entsprechende Bindung auf.

Bezüglich Aromen:
Auf Schleien benutze ich überwiegend Bittermandel oder Anisaroma, auf Brassen Karamel oder Vanille.
Für Karpfen benutze ich im Winter das Selbe, wie für Brassen, im Sommer darf es auch ein Fruchtaroma sein.

Gewürze:
Sommer wie Winter kommen bei mir, viel Lebkuchen und Spekulatiusgewürzmischungen zum Einsatz und für die Madendose gibts Curcuma- Maismehlmischung.

Das wärs fürs Erste von mir! 
Wer Fragen hat, möge sie stellen und wer will probiert die Rezeptur aus.:m


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo Du,

ich habe drei Fragen an dich.

Was ist Grünkern und E621   ????? 

und was bzw. warum machst du Jasminreis dazu?!#c

Ich würde noch Hanf (Mehl + Körner) und Weizen hinzugeben.

danke für deine Antwort

Nosta


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo Du,
> 
> ich habe drei Fragen an dich.
> 
> Was ist Grünkern und E621   ?????
> 
> und was bzw. warum machst du Jasminreis dazu?!#c
> 
> Ich würde noch Hanf (Mehl + Körner) und Weizen hinzugeben.
> 
> danke für deine Antwort
> 
> Nosta



E621 kennen wir alle von Kartoffelchips, Tütensuppen, Fertiggerichten oder vom Asiaimbiss um die Ecke. Es handelt sich dabei um den Geschmacksverstärker Natriumglutamat.
Das Zeug bekommt man beispielsweise bei Ebay und ist sehr sparsam zu verwenden.
Es ruft bei Mensch wie Tier Heißhunger hervor, ist auf Dauer nicht sonderlich gesund und verstärkt den Geschmack dessen, zudem man es hinzugibt. Das Zeug schmeckt nach umami(fleischig), ein Geschmack von dem man lange gar nicht wusste dass er existiert bzw. das die menschliche Zunge dafür Geschmacksrezeptoren hat. Das heißt es gibt auf der Zunge Rezeptoren für süß, sauer, bitter, salzig und eben umami.
Bei Fischen funktioniert es eben auch, lockt und macht sie fressgeil.
Aus ähnlichem Grund nehme ich beim Lockfutter Süßstoff statt Zucker. Er macht ebenfalls fressgeil, klebt und sättigt nicht wie Zucker es täte.
Grünkern Grünkern (auch „Badischer Reis“) ist das halb reif geerntete und unmittelbar darauf geröstete Korn des Dinkels, einer auch als „Urweizen“ oder „Schwabenkorn“ bekannten Weizenart. Ursprünglich wurde der Dinkel als Reaktion auf Schlechtwetterperioden im Herbst, welche die Ernte vernichteten, vor der Reife geerntet; da die getrockneten Kerne, mit Wasser gekocht, wohlschmeckend waren, entwickelte sich die Tradition, einen Teil des Dinkels als grünes Korn zu ernten. Vor dem Einsatz muss man Grünkern in Wasser quellen und etwas kochen 
Da es in Gewässernähe auch schonmal wildes Getreide gibt, scheint das gute Zeug bei den Fischen bekannt und erfreut sich einer guten Akzeptanz. Grünkern ist ähnlich fängig wie Hanf, der natürlich auch genommen werden kann.
Beim gekochten Jasminreis ist es es vermutlich der feine Duft und der hohe Nährwert, sowie die gute Verdaulichkeit.
Er hält die Fische, vorallem große Brassen, Güster, Schleien, Karpfen lange am Platz und bringt erst sehr spät eine Sättigungswirkung. Letzt genannter Effekt kommt vermutlich daher, dass es bei der Größe der Reiskörner ne Weile dauert, bis eine sättigende Menge zusammen kommt. Fakt ist es funktioniert und zudem brechen die Futterballen schön am Grund auseinander.
Mehl lass ich bewusst aus meinem Futter raus, da ich als Binder mit zudem hohem Nährwert, Gluten(Weizeneiweißkleber) bevorzuge und die Konsistenz des Futters leidet.
Nimm mal statt Mehl, Gluten und du wirst sehen was ich meine.
Mein Futter ist so richtig grob krümelig, mit einem Handgriff ein Futterballen und zerfällt am Gewässergrund ganz allmählich, nach und nach und schön gleichmäßig.


----------



## Bibbelmann

*AW: Futterezepte*

Haben Fische denn nachgewiesenermassen auch Umami Rezeptoren?
 Glutamat (e621= natriumGlutamat) ist ja  unser Referenzwert um den Eiweißgehalt einer Speise zu erschmecken. Bei Fischen soll das anders sein! Ich hab mit Natriumglutamat keine besonderen Erfolge gehabt, Arlinghaus meint es wirkt beim Fisch nicht. Betain ist glaub ich beim Fisch eine ReferenzAminosäure...

go find out


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Haben Fische denn nachgewiesenermassen auch Umami Rezeptoren?


 Das kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber Zweifel daran halte ich für berechtigt.#c



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Glutamat (e621= natriumGlutamat) ist ja  unser Referenzwert um den Eiweißgehalt einer Speise zu erschmecken. Bei Fischen soll das anders sein! Ich hab mit Natriumglutamat keine besonderen Erfolge gehabt, Arlinghaus meint es wirkt beim Fisch nicht. Betain ist glaub ich beim Fisch eine ReferenzAminosäure...
> 
> go find out



Ich glaube, dass sich das bei einer einzelnen Zutat, die so einen geringen Anteil im Futter ausmacht, schwer sagen lässt, wieviel sie zum Gesamten beiträgt.
Es kam auch schon vor, dass Futterzusätzen eine Lockwirkung zugeschrieben wurde und später stellte sich heraus, dass der Stoff lediglich die Verdauung anregte. Die Wirkung ist dann am Angelhaken dennoch die Gleiche gewesen => mehr Fisch.

Sicher wird das auch nicht bei allen Fischen gleich sein, denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein Cyprinid wie der Karpfen, denselben Geschmacksinn wie z.B. ein Salmonid hat.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bibbelmann

*AW: Futterezepte*

wahrscheinlich haben die Fische untereinander   aehnliche Geschmackssinne, nur die Verrechnung, die Geschmäcker werden anders sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich haben die Fische untereinander   aehnliche Geschmackssinne, nur die Verrechnung, die Geschmäcker werden anders sein.



Das glaube ich nicht einmal, denn was soll ein Raubfisch, wie der Hecht mit Geschmacksrezeptoren im Maul, die ihn in die Lage versetzen, im Wasser gelöste pflanzliche Stärke zu erschmecken.#c
Bei den Räubern sind nicht umsonst die Augen und Seitenlinienorgan stärker entwickelt und bei den Fischen mit Barteln der Geschmacks- und Tastsinn.
So ein Karpfen ist ja quasi ein Allesfresser, obgleich ein Gourmet,:q und wird nicht nur wegen seiner Fressgeräusche gerne auch als Wasserschwein bezeichnet.
Da macht dann auch ein ausgeprägter Geschmacksinn, der ein breites Spektrum abdecken kann, Sinn und Mutter Natur hat die Lebewesen ja doch sehr praxistauglich konstruiert.#6


----------



## friedfisch-killer

*AW: Futterezepte*

Mein Futterrezept für Brassen und Rotfedern und den ganzen kram:

10% VANILLEPUDDING PULVER
5% ZUCKER
50% HAFERFLOCKEN
25% TOASTKRÜMMEL
10% FROLIC KRÜMMEL

man kann es auch mit maden verfeinern.

Mein Tip: Am tag vor dem Angeltag schon anmischen und mit wasser "fütterfertig"machen und es am angelplatz mal kräftig durchsieben:q

Wenn ihr es ausprobiert sendet mia ne pm mit fangerfolgen und angelart.

Geheimtip:

Das Futter lockt friedfische an und wo friedfische sind sind auch räuber da lohnt ein KöFi durchzuziehen
der viel optische reize bietet:vik:


----------



## Bibbelmann

*AW: Futterezepte*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht einmal, denn was soll ein Raubfisch, wie der Hecht mit Geschmacksrezeptoren im Maul, die ihn in die Lage versetzen, im Wasser gelöste pflanzliche Stärke zu erschmecken.#c



der Raubfisch schmeckt die Stärke, und verhindert so seinen Dünnschiß.
Die Verrechnug ist eben anders. Baupläne logischerweise sehr aehnlich


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## sandro2706

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo ein absolutes topp rezeppt

500g hartweizen gries
500g weichweitzen greis
250g feines maismehl
250g grobes maismehl
300g semmelbrösel
3 p   vanilezucker
1 el  anis
3 el  koriander
5 el  rohrzucker
2 tl  zimt
2 tl  curry
0.5l maden dazu 

leute ausprobieren ist ein 100% futter nur beste ergebnisse
von a-z


----------



## tozi

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo,
also ich hab mir mein futter bei ebay geholt und wurde nicht enttäuscht. absolut konkurrenzloser preis und wirklich bestes futter und alles drin was drin sein soll. hab nur noch feines maismehl dazugetan wegen wolkenbildung. geeignet als feeder oder grundfutter. lässt sich natürlich noch durch zugabe von aromen aufpeppen. kann ich nur empfehlen. 1€/kg. in 5 stunden 40 rotaugen (6 kg) mit einer rute.
gruß tom


----------



## piZ

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich kauf mir auch immer ne 3kg Tüte Allroundfutter und verfeiner es dann mit TTX-Maiskuchenmehl und Pistancino(Vogelfuttermehl) gelb.
evtl. noch ein bisschen von dem roten Top Secret Pulver.
Ist billiger als ne Fertigfuttermischung.
4kg Futter ca. 8 €


----------



## suLuuu

*AW: Futterezepte*

irgendwie macht ihr alle ziemlich wenig mit hanf. also bei mir ist es die top zutat, im futter oder gequollen am hacken ich kenn nix besseres. und im 20 kilo sack kostet der 1,50 euro im raiffeisenmarkt.

könnt ihr mir mal sagen wieso ihr so wenig davon nehmt? mfg christian


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



suLuuu schrieb:


> irgendwie macht ihr alle ziemlich wenig mit hanf. also bei mir ist es die top zutat, im futter oder gequollen am hacken ich kenn nix besseres. und im 20 kilo sack kostet der 1,50 euro im raiffeisenmarkt.
> 
> könnt ihr mir mal sagen wieso ihr so wenig davon nehmt? mfg christian



Also ich persönlich belasse es in Sachen Hanf, beim Anfutter zum Matchen und Stippen, meist bei der Verwendung von gerösteten Hanfmehl, außer ich will den See von Rotaugen und Rotfedern befreien. Als Hakenköder mag ich den Hanf nicht, weil er überwiegend von kleinen Weißfischen genommen wird und nur einigermaßen am Haken hält, wenn selbiger sehr dünndrahtig ist. Dünndrahtige Haken mag ich wiederum selten benutzen, weil sie bei den Fischen, die ich gerne fange bzw. auf die ich es abgesehen habe, gerne schlapp machen, sprich aufbiegen oder abbrechen und dabei ist es wurscht ob VMC oder Gamakatsu, was zuviel ist, ist zuviel.
Somit habe ich für den Hanf nur noch eine Verwendung, nämlich ihn als Bestandteil eines Partikelmixes, als Anfutter auf Karpfen zu benutzen. Da hat er dann seine Daseinsberechtigung und Gesellschaft mit Tigernüssen, Hartmais, Kichererbsen, Vogelsaaten, Grünkern und Jasminreis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Futterezepte*

hanf mische ich im Frühjahr viel mit bei:


----------



## TFVP2505

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hi zusammen,

wisst ihr ob man anstatt maismehl auch maisstärke benutzen kann.
Ich hab halt daheim noch ein paar packungen speisestärke (was ja aus maisstärke besteht) rumfahren und würde gerne wissen ob das auch geht als ersatz sozusagen.

danke und grüße


----------



## Angelsport Wirtz

*AW: Futterezepte*

Soweit ich informiert bin ist Maismehl und Maisstärke nicht das selbe.Beim Maismehl wird das ganze Korn gemahlen, bei der Stärkegewinnung wird die Stärke rausgewaschen und abgesiebt.

MFG Angelsport Wirtz


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



TFVP2505 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wisst ihr ob man anstatt maismehl auch maisstärke benutzen kann.
> Ich hab halt daheim noch ein paar packungen speisestärke (was ja aus maisstärke besteht) rumfahren und würde gerne wissen ob das auch geht als ersatz sozusagen.
> 
> danke und grüße



Ich sag mal so:
Du kannst die Maisstärke durchaus im Futter, anstatt des Maismehl verwenden, von ersetzen kann allerdings nicht die Rede sein.
Das kommt daher, dass die Zusammensetzung eine andere ist, wie Angelsport Wirtz das schon richtig geschrieben hat, und dadurch Bindeeigenschaften, Nährwert, Inhaltsstoffe usw. sich grundlegend voneinander unterscheiden.
In Maismehl ist Stärke enthalten, aber eben auch pflanzliches Eiweiß, Fette & Öle(bekanntlich Geschmacksträger). Maisstärke ist eben nur die reine Stärke vom Mais, dazu meist nur aus dem Mehlkörper des Kornes gewonnen, ähnlich wie beim Mehl Typ E405 vom Weizen, wodurch das Mehl länger haltbar ist, weil kein Öl enthalten ist, das ranzig werden könnte.
Im Übrigen besteht deine Speisestärke nur dann aus Maisstärke, wenn es draufsteht, denn für gewöhnlich ist Speisestärke in aller Regel: => Kartoffelstärke.


----------



## TFVP2505

*AW: Futterezepte*

OK, danke für die infos.

Also Maisstärke ist es auf jeden Fall, steht drauf.
Aber werde es eher mit Maismehl dann probieren.


----------



## feederprofi

*AW: Futterezepte*

mein bestes rotaugenfutter::vik:

100g geröstetes hanfmehl
500g feines paniermehl
200g kakaopulver
den inhalt von 2 beuteln ´´rote früchte - tee´´
2 tüten vanillezucker
1 esslöffel salz
500g fertigfutter
eine halbe hand voll maden
eine drittel dose mais mit saft

das alles gut vermengen und 10 minuten ziehen lassen.
zum binden benutze ich milch, die ich vorher mit etwas bittermandelarome vermische.


----------



## titus171163

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo feederprofi,
wann und wo angelst du mit so einem Futterrezept.
Und welches Fertigfutter nimmst du ?
Und was mich besonderst interessiert ist ob man damit überhaupt bei einer Veranstaltung Fische mit fangen kann.
Naja,glaub wohl kaum.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073

*AW: Futterezepte*

Moin,
ich bräuchte ein gutes Futter zum Feedern in der Elbe. Ziefisch ist die Brasse.
Entweder Fertigfutter oder selber mischen.
Eins für den Frühjahr ,eins für die Sommerzeit.
könnt Ihr mir helfen?

Vielen Dank im voraus#6

Stefan#h


----------



## feederprofi

*AW: Futterezepte*



titus171163 schrieb:


> hallo feederprofi,
> wann und wo angelst du mit so einem Futterrezept.
> Und welches Fertigfutter nimmst du ?
> Und was mich besonderst interessiert ist ob man damit überhaupt bei einer Veranstaltung Fische mit fangen kann.
> Naja,glaub wohl kaum.....



ich weiß, dass es zusammen gewürfelt ist (herb+süß+fruchtig+.....). ABER die fische stehn drauf. das ist es ja was zählt... 

wenn man will kann man es ja jahresspezifisch umändern, in dem man zb. im sommer das herbe zeug (hanfmehl+bittermandelaroma) und im herbst das süße und fruchtige (mais+teebeutel^^+...) weglässt.

ich muss zugeben, ich hab diese mixtur aus 'zeitbeanspruch-die-sachen-zu-kaufen/suchen' gründen erst 2 mal genutzt, aber damit bis jetzt  weit aus mehr gefangen habe, als mit fertigem futter.

      zu deinen fragen:
ich angel fast das ganze jahr über an nem bach, der in den rhein mündet; ca. 9m breit und 1,5m tief.
auf grund unserer baggerseen, die keinen guten weißfischbestand haben, hab ich es noch nicht an einem wettbewerb ausprobiert.
als fertigfutter zum zumischen nehme ich meistens das feeder silver x von dynamite baits.
ich weiß ja nicht wie dein hausgewässer so ist, dennoch ist es bestimmt einen versuch wert.

falls manche jetzt meinen, dass  das futter umständlich ist, der kennt ´mein bach´ nicht 

Amen #h


----------



## vandeneynde

*AW: Futterezepte*

hallo sportfreunde,

als neuling hier im forum moechte ich mich dann auch an diesem thema beteiligen...

schon seit ca. 2 jahrzehnten vertraue ich als passionierter stipprutenfischer den futtermitteln von van den eynde...

auf bitten und nachfragen vieler kollegen habe ich mich dann in diesem jahr gemeinsam mit einigen kollegen daran gemacht und die in hollaendischer sprache verfasste van den eynde seite mal ins deutsche uebersetzt... und einige tips und anregungen aus der eigenen praxis ergaenzt.

wer lust hat, der kann gerne mal vorbei schauen...

ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich hier den link einstelle - denn die seite verfolgt keinerlei kommerziellen zweck sondern bleibt rein informativ

http://marcelvandeneynde.blogspot.com/ 

gruss und vel spass beim lesen

vdE


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

Moinsen allerseits,
mein Beitrag sind diese beiden Links:

Zuerst:

http://www.match-fishing.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2010/liquidised_bread_teil_1.php

dann:

http://www.match-fishing.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2010/liquidised_bread_teil_2.php

Hab dadurch wirklich viel gelernt.


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

Moinsen, hab ein Rezept in dem 100-jährigem Kalender von Gerhard Merz entdeckt. Schaut es euch und gibt ma eure Meinung das zu ab. Um die Rechte zu wahren, schreibe ich es nicht so, wie es im Buch steht:

250g holländischen oder schweizer Käse mit Leinöl im Mörser zerkleinern. In Abständen gibt man Wein (Sorte ist Wurscht) hinzu. Dies geschieht solange bis die Masse einen breiige Kosistenz erreicht. Jetzt noch ein Schuß Rosenwasser hinzu und alles nochmal ordentlich durchmengen und fertig ist die Mischung. Hieraus formt man dann Bällchen so groß wie ein Maiskorn und plaziert sie dort wo man angeln will. Das Platzieren sollte ca. 12 Stunden vor dem Ansitz passieren.

ich bin ja mal auf eure Antwort gespannt...


----------



## Schwingeangler44

*AW: Futterezepte*

Denn sind die Fische wenigstens besoffen wenn die Rute steht....


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

So könnte es man auch sehen. Ich denke vor das dieses Rezept eins fürs Stillgewässer ist. Für fließende Gewässer denke ich ist es ungeeignet.


----------



## Hellge

*AW: Futterezepte*

ist das nicht ein altes Fonduerezept?


----------



## Case

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hört sich bischen nach Alchemie an.:q
Aber ok...vor 100 Jahren.

An der Käsetheke kann ich mir wirlich nun fast jeden
Geschmack in jeder Konsistenz kaufen. Da würde ich
ganz sicher keinen Schweizerkäse mit dem Mörser
zerstampfen.

Trotzdem interessant.#6

Case


----------



## Feedermaster68

*AW: Futterezepte  Mondial-F -Feedern am See*

1Kg Cage Feeder
500g Orange Power Brassen
500g Bio Mix
250g TTX Mais-500ml Wasser
200g Brassen Bronze Aroma


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

Oh man, ständig dieser sch..ß FUTTERMITTELWAHN. Die können schon gar nicht mehr, mit den dingen, die in der küche zu finden sind, angeln. die haben das anscheinend komplett verlernt.

Ich sage dazu: BACK TO THE ROOTS!!!


----------



## Reddevelx

*AW: Futterezepte*

2/4% entfettetes Hanfmehl
1/4% Mohnmehl
1/4% grobes Kürbiskernmehl

Mischung bindet sehr stark.

Diese Grundlage solange mit Zwieback/Brotmehl oder nem groben Bisquitmehl mischen bis die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist.
(zum feedern oder stippen) 

Dann mit ner Hand voll Salz, gemahlenem Anis und Koriander abschmecken. Lebenfutter und Partikel wie Hanf oder Mais nach Bedarf beigeben.
Beim Feederfutter noch ne Hand voll Kokosschnitzel aus der Backecke rein (lösen sich und treiben auf) grad die Weisfische drehen da voll am Rad.
Wenn das Feederfutter sich zu leicht löst kann ein Teelöffel Weizenmehl wunder bewirken. Aber sehr vorsichtig dosieren! Ein Teelöffel zuviel und das futter ist hinüber!

Extra tip! Mit ner Vanille oder Erdbeermilch anrühren , anstatt Wasser.  Bessere Wolkenbildung.

Einfach günstig und efektiv!

Den Käseklumpen würd ich weglassen und lieber ne bewährete Kürbiskernplatte benutzen :m


----------



## DaTamer83

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich will mir Net den ganzen Thread durchlesen. 
Aber unser Angelguru Martin Obelt hat recht mit dem Futter vom NB. Ich Kauf des günstigst Allroundfutter bei dem Tube ne Dose Mais un paar Maden dazu. Wenn paar Fische da sind dann können die so wieso nicht wiederstehen man hat echt biss nach biss. Des Futter kostet 12€/20kg. Da macht man nichts verkehrt. Des selber zusammenstellen lohnt sich gar nicht. 
MfG tamer


----------



## Lenzibald

*AW: Futterezepte*

Servus. Ich finde selber zusammenstellen lohnt doch ist das billigste. Paniermehl oder süße Brösel maden und Mais aus der Dose, dazu je nachdem Vanillezucker oder Anis Maggie ist auch nicht schlecht Rumaroma je nachdem was zur Hand ist und fertig ist die Pampe. Außer es ist wieder mal Fertigfutter in Aktion 15kg um 10.- dann kauf ich auch mal welches.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Reddevelx

*AW: Futterezepte*

Man bemerkt aber doch einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen dem fertigzeugs für 50cent das Kg und nem gescheitem futter.. wennde an nem xy See sitzt wo es genug fisch gibt wunderbar, aber z.B. unter Wettkampfbedingungen haste 0 chancen damit. Genauso wenns schwierige bedingungen sind.. z.B.kaltes Wasser. Hab ich leider auch schon mehrere Male feststellen müßen. War früher auch ein verfechter dieses billigzeugs.. 
Muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

dann sollte man so ein wettbewerb ins leben rufen.

bedingung:

als futtermittel sind erlaubt:
ganz normales paniermehl und toastbrot (d.h. es darf nicht eingefärbt und geschmackverstärkt sein).

als lebendfutter sind zugelassen: würmer und maden.

für fleisch: entscheiden die Wettkamprichter vor ort (sollte aber möglichst nur das normale Frühstücksfleich oder Corned Beef sein)

Zusätze: Backaromen, Gewürze, genaueres entscheiden aber die Wettkampfrichter vor Ort.

es ist alles den kampfrichter vor ort vorzulegen (und zwar an dem zentralen sammelpunkt), die dann alles beurteilen notfalls auch einzelne sachen von den teams nicht zulassen, wenn sie dieses für nicht geeignet halten. wenn notwendig muss diese prozedur schon am abend vorher durchgeführt werden. dann ist aber das futtermittel aller teams sicherzustellen und unter bewachung wegzusperren, damit keine einflussnahme mehr stattfinden kann. ebenso ist es sicherzustellen das keine fütterung am gewässer getätig wird.


----------



## Jack2jack

*AW: Futterezepte*

Was soll das bringen?

Ich denke es sollte doch noch jeder selber entscheiden womit er füttern möchte, auch bei Hegefischen.
Es gibt doch schon genug Vorschriften!

Grüße


----------



## MikelTIE

*AW: Futterezepte*

ich wollte nur ein beispiel bringen ohne futtemittel von den bekannten herstellern.


----------



## Carphunter13

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo
Ich habe ein Rezept für Karpfen!
Nehmt einfach Hartmais den ihr z.b. beim Reiffeisen Markt bekommt.
Dan legt ihn 2-3Tage in Wasser ein.Der Mais quillt in der zeit auf wird etwas weicher,so das man ihn mit der Ködernadel gut durchstechen könnt.
Dann gebt ihr noch Weizen dazu.Das fördert die Verdauung der Karpfen und sie sind schneller wieder am Futterplatz.Ein bisschen Hanf schadet auch nicht.Dann etwas Wasser hinzugeben.Wenn ihr noch ein wenig Kaffeweißer hinzugebt,dann werden kleine Wolken gebildet.
Mit diesem Futtergemisch füttert ihr 3-4Tage lang an.Am Tag des Angelns werden noch ein paar Boilis ins Futter gegeben.Ihr solltet dann auch am besten mit den Boilis angeln.
mfg carphunter


----------



## kallebo08

*AW: Futterezepte*

Das mit dem Mais und mit dem Weizen benutzt Matze Koch auch!

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Carp-Fanatic

*AW: Futterezepte*

Damit der Teig bindet und nicht vom Haken geht, empfehle ich Kartoffelstärke!!!|laola:


----------



## kallebo08

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich bin nicht erfahren genug um Futter selbst zu mischen , und weil ich nur im schwedenurlaub im natursee auf rotaugen angele lohnt sich kein selbermischen! Ich wollte mir einen 30 kilo Sack zulegen , weil ich dann nicht vor jeder reise wieder neues Futter kaufen muss. Aber hält sich futter überhaupt so lange? 
Ich hab im Internet gesucht und bin auf das hier gestossen: http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Kg-Rotaugenfutter-Fertigfutter-Boilies-Matchangeln_W0QQitemZ190380720447QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item2c5393413f . Taugt das was? Was sollte ich noch dazu geben?


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



kallebo08 schrieb:


> .... Aber hält sich futter überhaupt so lange?
> Ich hab im Internet gesucht und bin auf das hier gestossen: http://cgi.ebay.de/30-Kg-Rotaugenfutter-Fertigfutter-Boilies-Matchangeln_W0QQitemZ190380720447QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item2c5393413f . Taugt das was? Was sollte ich noch dazu geben?



Futter hält, wenn es frisch gekauft wurde bzw. vom Anbieter her frisch war, trocken u. dunkel gelagert, mindestens ein Jahr, sofern es keine fetthaltigen Mehle enthält, die ranzig werden können.
Vakuumiert hält der Stoff noch deutlich länger, hatte so schon 3 Jahre lang, versehentlich, Futter gelagert u. es war noch top in Schuss.
Das Futter von Katis Funshop soll gut sein, der User pfuitoifel(oder so ähnlich geschrieben) nutzt es wohl regelmäßig und ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Mr.Zero

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo zusammen...
spannende diskussionen....also ich kann von meiner seite aus sagen, das sich ein selbstgemachtes futter nicht bewährt...hab schon sämtliche aromen und zusätzen (zb. zimt, zucker, anis, Paniermehl oder Zwieback etc..) ausprobiert und zwar auch erfolge gehabt wie mit dem günstigen Fertigfutter aus dem Fachhandel...im großen und ganzen bleibe ich bei den fertig mischungwen..erstens kosten die weniger, man hat den gestank net und den ärger mit der chefin daheim bleibt mir auch erspart ;-) 
euch allen petri heil

ps:es ist nicht alles gold was glänzt


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Mr.Zero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> spannende diskussionen....also ich kann *von meiner seite aus* sagen, das sich ein selbstgemachtes futter nicht bewährt...



Das ist aber auch nur aus *deiner* Sicht so und ist verallgemeinert, zu 100% falsch.
Es ist wie wenn jemand handwerklich ungeschicktes behauptet, es wäre sinnlos sich eine Rute selbst aufzubauen, bloß weil er es nicht vernünftig hin bekommt oder keinen Unterschied zu einer aus Massenproduktion feststellen kann.|rolleyes


----------



## RheinBarbe

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich mische 2 verschiedene Fertigfutter + 2 weitere Komponenten zum Angeln zusammen, gilt das jetzt als selbstgemacht oder nicht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich mische 2 verschiedene Fertigfutter + 2 weitere Komponenten zum Angeln zusammen, gilt das jetzt als selbstgemacht oder nicht?



Das ist wohl Ansichtssache, da es dafür keine allgemeingültige, verbindliche Definition gibt.
Ich betrachte den als Futterselbermacher, der sein Endprodukt Anfutter aus Einzelfuttermehlen, Gewürzen, Aromen, Additiven usw. selbst zusammenstellt, individuell, gezielt abgestimmt auf Gewässer, Jahreszeit, Untergrund, Fischgewohnheiten usw., also hoch spezialisiert, wie es ein Fertigfutter nie sein kann.
Was nicht heißt, dass das Zusammenmischen von Fertigfuttern, abändern, strecken, erweitern usw. nicht auch seinen Sinn hat, günstig und mit wenig Aufwand zu Erfolg verhelfen kann.


----------



## fisherman02

*AW: Futterezepte*

Gebe meinem Vorredner vollkommen recht. natürlich kann man Fertigfutter zusammenmischen, allerdings ist es doch spezieller und verhilft zu besserem Erfolg, wenn man sich an Jahreszeit, Wasser, Tiefe und Fischbestand orientiert. Verwende auch teilweise fertige Komponenten, komme aber zusammen auf bis zu 8 Teilen bis ich mein Futter zusammengestellt habe. Petri


----------



## MAST_PROD

*AW: Futterezepte*

Rotaugenkiller

1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
250g panieremehrl
250g maismehl
1el currygewürz

Knallt rein


----------



## stephan148

*AW: Futterezepte*

bin auch ein verfechter der futter selbstherstellung und lese aufmerksam den tread weiter. Her mit euren Rezepten...

es waren ja schon gute dabei.


----------



## MAST_PROD

*AW: Futterezepte*

So Kollegen war gestern fischen mit dem Rezept was ich reingestellt habe vorletzter Beitrag!

Ging recht gut auch bei den Temperaturen!

2 Karpfen und 16 Rotaugen innerhalb 2 Stunden!

Karpfen auf Wurm bei einer Distanz von ca. 50m.
Rotaugen auf Maden bei einer Distanz von ca. 7m.

Kann ich nur weiterempfhelen.

Gruss


----------



## Wobbler93

*AW: Futterezepte*

sry das ich frage aber wo kriegt ihr eure rezepte her ?
Also haferflocken und paniermehl ist klar 
aber maismehl oder hanf ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Wobbler93 schrieb:


> sry das ich frage aber wo kriegt ihr eure rezepte her ?
> Also haferflocken und paniermehl ist klar
> aber maismehl oder hanf ?



Was ist für dich an Hanf oder Maismehl unklar?|uhoh:
Beinahe jedes Fertigfutter der führenden Marken enthält z.B. Hanfmehl.|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Das Grundfutter hat bei mir seinen Namen nicht davon, weil es endlich am Grund zu liegen kommt, sondern weil es der Grundträger für die Leckerlis ist, die die Fische präsentiert bekommen sollen. Solchen Stoff bekommt man problemslos für einen Euro pro Kilo.

Dieses Grundfutter ist bei mir ein wirklich preiswerter Mix mit physikalisch guten Eigenschaften. Das Etwas gebe ich nach Bedarf selber dazu. Diese üblichen Verdächtigen kennt ja bald jeder: Maden, Caster, Würmstückchen, Partikel, aromatische Substanzen, oder auch mal Käse... Sand, Lehm, Kies... je nachdem, was gefragt ist. #6


----------



## Udo561

*AW: Futterezepte*



Wobbler93 schrieb:


> aber maismehl oder hanf ?



Hi,
Hanfmehl und auch Hanfsamen sind ein sehr wichtiger Bestandteil von meinem "Karpfenfutter" .
In meinem Futter für die Futterspirale habe ich zur Zeit einen Hanfanteil von ca. 15% drin.
Hanfsamen haben die Eigenschaft im Wasser wenn sie nicht zu lange eingeweicht und gekocht sind "aufzusteigen" oder zu schweben. , das lockt extrem die karpfen an , zumindest an meinem Gewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MAST_PROD

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hat jemand von euch sein Futter schonmal mit den Puddingpulver angereichert??

Wenn ja, wie ist es gelaufen?

MFG


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ganze 4-6 Seiten an Rezepten !!#6

wer das haben möchte bitte einfach schreiben !!

Sehr informativ , werde auch ein paar davon ausprobieren !!

ich hatte letzte Woche mal ne Mischung gemacht ,ne ganz einfache , Paniermehl,Haferflocken,Maden,und VanilleÖl.

da ich zur Zeit nicht im Verein bin geh ich zum Rhein, und ich hätte gern das meine Mischung sich im Wasser auflöst, aber das tat es nicht , das klebte richtig fest in meinem Futterkörbchen !!!

Was mach ich da falsch ??#c

Bitte um Hilfe 

Gruß

Viki


----------



## Schleienliebhaber

*AW: Futterezepte*

Für ne gute Farbe Tipp:bischen Blumenerde


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*

*@MAST_PROD*,

Rotaugenkiller

1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
250g panieremehrl
250g maismehl
1el currygewürz

Knallt rein
_________________________________________________
wir haben das Futter mit einem Kumpel letztes WE am Rhein ausprobiert.

haben gute 19 Barben gefangen , 11 schwimmen wieder die restlichen 8 waren Super .
zwei Kapitale Rotfeder auch auf das Futter, sowie einen Wels von 78 cm auf Tauwurm.

Gruß
Viki


----------



## Anglerjugend

*AW: Futterezepte*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ganze 4-6 Seiten an Rezepten !!#6
> 
> wer das haben möchte bitte einfach schreiben !!
> 
> Sehr informativ , werde auch ein paar davon ausprobieren !!
> 
> ich hatte letzte Woche mal ne Mischung gemacht ,ne ganz einfache , Paniermehl,Haferflocken,Maden,und VanilleÖl.
> 
> da ich zur Zeit nicht im Verein bin geh ich zum Rhein, und ich hätte gern das meine Mischung sich im Wasser auflöst, aber das tat es nicht , das klebte richtig fest in meinem Futterkörbchen !!!
> 
> Was mach ich da falsch ??#c
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Viki


 
Das Problem habe ich auch... wie kann man die Bindefähigkeit des Futters verringern.
Das könnte helfen, wenn man das Futter überwässert hat.


----------



## pedda

*AW: Futterezepte*

um die bindefähigkeit zu verringern, würde ich einfach noch maismehl beimischen. das bindet nicht sehr stark und gibt eine tolle wolke...

was haltet ihr von dieser mischung? 

-40% Paniermehl
-20% Maismehl
-20% Haferflocken
-20% Zwiebackmehl (kann man das herstellen, indem man Zwieback durch den Mixer    haut?)
-Butter-Vanille Backaroma von Dr. Oetker
-Hartmais und Pellets

Das Futter soll für Brassen, Schleien und Karpfen sein und sollte daher eine relativ gute Bindefähigkeit aufweisen.

Habt ihr evtl. noch Verbesserungsvorschläge oder ist das Futter so bereits gut zu gebrauchen?


----------



## pedda

*AW: Futterezepte*

hat keiner kritikpunkte oder verbesserungen? ;+


----------



## Anglerjugend

*AW: Futterezepte*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> *@MAST_PROD*,
> 
> Rotaugenkiller
> 
> 1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
> 250g panieremehrl
> 250g maismehl
> 1el currygewürz
> 
> Knallt rein
> _________________________________________________
> wir haben das Futter mit einem Kumpel letztes WE am Rhein ausprobiert.
> 
> haben gute 19 Barben gefangen , 11 schwimmen wieder die restlichen 8 waren Super .
> zwei Kapitale Rotfeder auch auf das Futter, sowie einen Wels von 78 cm auf Tauwurm.
> 
> Gruß
> Viki


 

Die Haferflocken treiben doch nach oben, stört das nicht im Rhein und die Futterwolke/Auftriebskörper die weggespült werden locken die Fische fort? Oder habt ihr diese Mischung an einem Rheinseitenarm ausprobiert?


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Futterezepte*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Die Haferflocken treiben doch nach oben, stört das nicht im Rhein und die Futterwolke/Auftriebskörper die weggespült werden locken die Fische fort? Oder habt ihr diese Mischung an einem Rheinseitenarm ausprobiert?




Er hat die doch gemahlen. Gemahlene Haferflocken haben eine extrem hohe Bindekraft. Deswegen durchaus im Hauptstrom fischbar.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich auch... wie kann man die Bindefähigkeit des Futters verringern.....



Indem man fettes Mehl als weitere Zutat beimischt oder das ganze Rezept von Grund auf neu zuasammenstellt und darauf achtet, dass man fette Mehle mit drin hat bzw. nicht so viele, stark bindende Mehle, mit drin hat.
Fette Mehle gibt's auch unheimlich viele, von vollfettem Soja - oder Maismehl bis hin zu diversen Nussmehlen, nicht entöltes Hanfmehl usw...
Das ist eben das Problem beim Futtermachen => wenn man nicht einmal weiß, welche Zutaten die Bindung herauf und welche sie herabsetzen, welche Zutaten sich im Wasser aktiv und welche passiv verhalten, dann ist Futter mischen reines Glücksspiel, teure Manscherei, sinnfrei.
Das ist wie der Versuch das Wetter vorherzusagen ohne metereologische Kenntnisse zu besitzen.|rolleyes


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*

*DerStipper;

Er hat die doch gemahlen. Gemahlene Haferflocken haben eine extrem hohe Bindekraft. Deswegen durchaus im Hauptstrom fischbar.
* 


Hallo, nein habe diese nicht gemahlen.

ich weiss nicht ob dadurch irgendwelche Fische verjagt werden, aber die Barben hat das anscheint nicht gestört.

Gruß
Viki


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Futterezepte*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> *DerStipper;
> 
> Er hat die doch gemahlen. Gemahlene Haferflocken haben eine extrem hohe Bindekraft. Deswegen durchaus im Hauptstrom fischbar.
> *
> 
> 
> Hallo, nein habe diese nicht gemahlen.
> 
> ich weiss nicht ob dadurch irgendwelche Fische verjagt werden, aber die Barben hat das anscheint nicht gestört.
> 
> Gruß
> Viki



Hey Viki,

lies dir mal das Rezept durch, welches du gepostet hast. Da hast du geschrieben, dass du die Haferflocken zu Pulver gemahlen hast.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## H3ndrik

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo zusammen.

Sind hier Rhein-angler anwesent? Denn ich habe noch eine 6m Stippe im Keller, mit der ich eig. immer nur Köfis gestippt habe. Nun möchte ich es mal auf größere Fische im Rhein probieren, also größere Rotaugen/Rotfeder(n) oder Brassen. Da ja recht harte strömung im Rhein herscht brauche ich ja ein Futter, was etwas schwerer ist.
habt ihr da ein Rezept für mich? Sollte jetzt nichts teures sein, denn ich bin ja noch schüler  
edit: ich fische aber nicht direkt im Hauptstrom, sondern in Buhnen oder Einfahrten von Häfen.

Freue mich über jede Antwort und danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## DerStipper

*AW: Futterezepte*

Du kannst Kies oder gesiebte Maulwurfshügel ins normale Futter machen.

Am besten das Futter in 3 Durchgängen befeuchten und anschließend sieben. Dann hast du die Feuchtigkeit gleichmäßig verteilt. So treiben dir da keine Partikel und Schwebeteilchen weg und das Futter wird recht passiv was auf Brassen das a und o ist.
Wenn du mit der Erde angelst, dann überfeuchte das Futter etwas und gib dann die Erde ins noch nicht gesiebte Futter und dann kannst du das sieben.
Wenn du dann noch nicht genug Wasser im Futter hast leg eine nasse Zeitung oder ein nasses Handtuch drüber und lass es soweit durchziehen bis du mit der Feuchtigkeit zufrieden bist.

An Futter guck einfach mal bei dem Laden des Vertrauens nach 20kg Säcken Grundfutter. Wenn du älteres Futter nimmst bekommst du die manchmal für 10-15€. Dann am besten ein Fließwasserfutter.
Kannst du dann noch mit Vanillezucker, Vanille, Schoko, Erdbeer oder was weiß ich was es noch für Pudding gibt Pulver dazu, ein paar Maden, Caster und/oder Würmer dazu. Da hilft dann nur testen.


----------



## Brachsenfan

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hi Leute#h, is hier noch jemand aktiv?
Bin ja meistens zum feedern drausn und hab da eigentlich nur einen mix den ich immer etwas variiere.
Als Grundsubstanz verwende ich Semmelmehl(vom Bäcker direkt)(ca. 60%), hinzu kommen 20% Brassenfutter und/oder geschroteter Hanf, außerdem 10% gemahlener Vanillebisquit und 10% "Forelli".
Am Angeltag, spätestens jedoch am Angelplatz füge ich noch Maden und/oder(wenn ich mit Mais angeln will) gemixerten Mais hinzu.

In den Seen oder in den Main-Buchten muss das Futter recht locker sein, im Strom dagegen etwas mehr bindend, was sich mit der Menge an Wasser, welches man dem Futter erst vor Ort zugibt ja wunderbar regeln lässt.

Mit diesem Mix fang ich beim Feedern sowohl im Main als auch in meinen Vereinsgewässern von Rotaugen über Brachsen und Schleien bis hin zum Karpfen alle Friedfische. Zwischendurch geht auch hin und wieder mal ein Aal|supergri oder Barsch|supergri an den Haken. Dieses Jahr im Main auch mein erster Kaulbarsch von gut 20cm. Im Main jedoch leider auch immer wieder diese Grundeln:r!

Petri
Brachsenfan


----------



## Stippi

*AW: Futterezepte*

ich lese hier gerade mal den faden durch und bin auf diese diskussion gestoßen:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht einmal, denn was soll ein Raubfisch, wie der Hecht mit Geschmacksrezeptoren im Maul, die ihn in die Lage versetzen, im Wasser gelöste pflanzliche Stärke zu erschmecken.#c
> Bei den Räubern sind nicht umsonst die Augen und Seitenlinienorgan stärker entwickelt und bei den Fischen mit Barteln der Geschmacks- und Tastsinn.
> So ein Karpfen ist ja quasi ein Allesfresser, obgleich ein Gourmet,:q und wird nicht nur wegen seiner Fressgeräusche gerne auch als Wasserschwein bezeichnet.
> Da macht dann auch ein ausgeprägter Geschmacksinn, der ein breites Spektrum abdecken kann, Sinn und Mutter Natur hat die Lebewesen ja doch sehr praxistauglich konstruiert.#6


um das noch gleich zu zuspitzen. der hecht wird sicher keine gelöste stärke schmecken ebenso wenig der karpfen- stärke hat nämlich einen vorteil sie ist NICHT wasserlöslich:vik:
darum speichern wasserpflanzen eben auch stärke und keine glukose


----------



## Xilverline

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hallo liebe Angler ! 
Hier sind sehr viele schöne Rezepte von Anfütterungsmittel(;
Aber da ich Jungangler bin ,kann ich nicht sowas wie 1 kg Haferflocken oder Vanillezucker kaufen,da ich nicht soviel Geld hab und es bei uns keine Metro gibt . Vielleicht kann mir einer ein Rezept sagen,was günstig ist und nicht immer gleich 5kg machen sondern ich möchte mir nur 1kg Futter machen und es sollte möglichst günstig sein!


----------



## Marco 82

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich glaube viel günstiger als Haferflocken zu kaufen, geht es nicht mehr, der kg Preis dürfte um 1€ liegen.
Vanillezucker liegt auch deutlich unter 1€.

Ich will dich zu nichts anstiften, aber vielleicht kannst du ja bei Muttern in der Küche etwas abstauben, am besten du fragst vorher, sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Semmelbrösel fallen meißtens auch zu Hause an, also alte Brötchen oder Brot zermahlen, fertig.

Ich weiß nicht ob es das heute noch gibt, aber wir haben "früher" nach "Kuchenrändern" beim Becker gefragt und auch bekommen. Wenn du die trocknest und zermahlst, kannst du das Mehl auch zum anfüttern nehmen. Wir haben die aber gegessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Als Aroma kannst du auch Kakaopulver nehmen, habt ihr bestimmt zu hause, wenn du da was rausnimmst fällt das bestimmt nicht auf.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Feuchty

*AW: Futterezepte*

Mahlzeit Xilverline

hmm also bereit sein fürs investieren musst du schon, also mit 5-6 Euro kannst du dir schon gut was machen für den Friedfisch.
Also Haferflocken gibt es bei Edeka für kanpp 25 Cent heisst ein packet, dann holst du dir ein Packet Grieß auch nicht all zu teuer, dazu kannst du in diversen Geschäften für türkische oder indische Speziallitäten Maismehl erwerben das alles zusammen gut vermischen und du hast defintiv ein Fangreiches Futter für den Friedfisch, kommt aber dann natürlich immer aufs Gewässer an. Eventuell noch ne dose mais rein, bei aldi für 45 cent zu erwerben und du kannst loslegen !!!
Ansonsten hätte ich jetzt keine günstigere Alternative !


----------



## solifischer

*AW: Futterezepte*

Servus,
habe bis jetzt immer mein Futter gekauft und bin mit dem vom Fishermans-Partner(1,99€ Kilo) auch sehr zufrieden.
Will mir demnächst Boilies machen und den Fertigmix von Successful-Baits(Klick) für die Murmeln verwenden und würde verscheinlich erst 3kg Boilies machen. Könnte ich dann den übrigen Boiliemix als Stippfutter verwenden oder wäre der ungeeignet?

Mfg solifischer


----------



## Xilverline

*AW: Futterezepte*

Vielen vielen dank Marco und Feuchty 
Werde beide Futterarten morgen ausprobieren


----------



## Michl1086

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ein paar alte Semmeln im Wasser flocken lassen, ne Hand voll Mais mit rein, Vanillearoma oder Vanillezucker dazu, evtl. noch ne Prise Lebkuchengewürz und gut ist. 
Wenns mal ganz zäh geht, n paar Maden mit rein oder noch n paar andere Gewürze aus Muttis Gewürzregal (zusätzlich oder anstelle von vanille und Lebkuchen) und gut ist. 

Irgendwie hab ich mit dieser einfachn, "alten" Methode immer besser gefangen als mit irgendwelchen blöden teuren Futtermischungen ausm Angelshop.
Leute, back to the roots!


----------



## flasha

*AW: Futterezepte*



Xilverline schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angler !
> Hier sind sehr viele schöne Rezepte von Anfütterungsmittel(;
> Aber da ich Jungangler bin ,kann ich nicht sowas wie 1 kg Haferflocken oder Vanillezucker kaufen,da ich nicht soviel Geld hab und es bei uns keine Metro gibt . Vielleicht kann mir einer ein Rezept sagen,was günstig ist und nicht immer gleich 5kg machen sondern ich möchte mir nur 1kg Futter machen und es sollte möglichst günstig sein!



Die meisten Sachen bekommt man auch relativ günstig in einem türkischen Laden wie z.B. Maismehl,Gries...

Ansonsten wenn du zufällig einen Decathlon Laden in der Nähe hast, dort gibt es 2kg Futter für 2€. Kann man so fischen aber auch verfeinern bzw. Noch mit Paniermehl usw. strecken.


----------



## Steve73

*AW: Futterezepte*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> - 1 Kg Paniermehl
> - 300g Vanille Puddingpulver
> - Bisschen Vanillezucker noch zum verfeinern hinzu
> 
> War DER TodesTeig in den 90ern an der Lahn.


 

Hallo Zusammen,

kann ich nur bestätigen, ganz ähnlich mische ich auch mein Futter und ich kann nur sagen das reicht völlig!!#6


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Futterezepte*

Falls noch nicht gepostet: Guckt Ihr hier 

http://home.arcor.de/l.schmitt/Futtermischung.htm

http://www.asv-siersburg.de/rezepte_brassen.htm


----------



## Potti87

*AW: Futterezepte*

kennt jemand die Firma " Dresden" soll ein gutes Grundfutter sein?


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
250g panieremehrl
250g maismehl
1el currygewürz
und was noch dazu (gries oder bisqwitmehl oder so)

schwimmt haferflockenmehl oder nicht wen ja was dann für ne mischung

das ?

1kg paniermehl
pfund zucker
Gries
kaukau
weizenmehl
vaniliezucker
1-2 eier
honig ??????


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also zu dem ersten Rezept:
ich würde sagen du ergänzt das mit ein bisschen Gries 200-300gr. und reduzierts Haferflocken auf max 500gr. Curry nehm pro 500gr 1-2 Löffel je nach Bindung des Futters

Zum zweiten:
ein 500gr Zucker scheint mir etwas sehr viel zu sein
wofür sind die Eier?
wofür der kakao?
Honig kann man nehmen, ich löse ihn in heissem Wasser und gebe die Flüssigkeit beim befeuchten oder mischen dazu.

Was für Zielfische hast du? Fliessend oder stehend?

Gute Vorlagen um Mischungsverhältnisse kennen zu lernen gibt`s im unteren Link von gurkenfahrstuhl


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

also vereinsweiher zielfisch naja weisfische zum feedern brachse rodfeder rotauge  kapfen.

ok zucker mach ich weniger 
kaukau für einfärbung fische weil ja weises futter abschrechkwirkung hat und schwimmen haferflocken jetz ka mit eier hab ich mal wo gehört


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also helles Futter muss keine Abschreckwirkung haben. Ich kann zwar empfehlen, das Futter dem Grund ein wenig anzupassen aber eine richtige Scheuchwirkung habe ich noch nicht beobachtet. Ich passe momentan mein Futter nur mit 30%  lockerer Erde an die ich dem Futter beimenge, natürlich kannst du das auch mit Kakao, Futterfarbe oder copra melasse.
Die Eier würde ich weglassen, da diese, meiner Meinung nach, nur die Bindung erhöhen würden und das ist für dich in einem Weiher ja nur bedingt wünschenswert.
Was ich gestern bei dem zweiten Rezept überlesen hab ist das Weizenmehl, das würde ich durch Maismehl ersetzen.
Ich glaube übrigens wenn du Haferflockenmehl eingemischt hast und das Futter angefeuchtet ein bisschen durchgezogen hat ist nicht mehr viel Schwimmwirkung da.

Mein Tipp mach jetzt mal eine kleine Portion fertig (rechne einfach die Menge deiner Zutaten runter) und teste das ganze mal in einem Eimer auf Verhalten im Wasser und probier selbst mal wie es schmeckt/riecht.


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

ok danke würde das gehen ?

300g Gries
2 Pfund Paniermehl
250g Maismehl
100g Kaukou
300g Zucker
 Honig mit ins anfeuchtwasser
2 packungen pudingpulfer


und zu erde get auch schwarze wen ja wie viel und soll ich auch in strömung erde reintun


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hört sich nicht schlecht an denke ich wobei ich mit Puddingpulver noch nicht viel gemacht hab, das musst du jetzt halt selber testen. Mach wie gesagt gesagt mal ne Test-Mischung fertig und berichte.

Erde nehm ich meist lockere schwarze (Maulwurfshügel), bei Strömung hat das ganze noch den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass das Futter schwerer ist und schneller zum Grund kommt.


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

ok werde ich machen wie viel erde für pro 1kg

kan man das futter auch einfrieren
und soll ich noch dose meis zerschnittene würmer pinkis oder gekochten weizen hinzufügen ?


----------



## Fischers frit´z

*AW: Futterezepte*

Was auch wirkt ist Kaffepulver, löst sich nur sehr langsam auf und damit gibt es kontinuierlich aroma ab!


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also ich würde sagen die Erde, im See nicht mehr als 20%, im Fluss bis zu 40%. Ist aber eher ne Sache zum rumprobieren.

Futter einfrieren hab ich ich nocht nie gemacht. Wenn`s feucht ist brauch ich`s auf und ansonsten kann man das Zeug am besten vakuumieren oder in ne Tupperdose packen, hält auch ein paar Wochen.

Dem Futter kannste natürlich noch zusetzten was du willst, Mais und Maden mach ich auch öfter.

Die Idee mit dem Kaffee klingt interesant schreib mal was zu den Erfahrungen damit.


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

ok dumme frage woher bekomm ich maismehl


----------



## Hechtpaule

*AW: Futterezepte*



> ok dumme frage woher bekomm ich maismehl


 
Hi Rotty,

Maismehl bekommst du eigentlich in jedem Supermarkt - oder hast du evtl. Läden in der Nähe, die viel Orientalische Lebensmittel etc. anbieten - da habe ich das Zeug auch schon gesehen. Ansonsten im I-Net bis diversen Futteranbietern.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## flasha

*AW: Futterezepte*




> Gummibärchen am Haar sollen ein guter Karpfenköder sein. Mit 1 cm langen      Stücken von einer Lakritzschnecke soll man im Frühjahr und Herbst gut      Rotaugen fangen können.



Werd ich demnächst mal probieren...aber ich glaube da wandern mehr in meinen Magen als am Haken


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also Puddingpulver kann ich sehr empfehlen. Ebenso Kakao. Kommt bei mir immer rein.(Schokopuddingpuler z.B. Aldi oder Lidl.) 

Nochwas zu dem o.g Futterezept: 300g Zucker bei der Futtermenge is arg viel find ich. 100g und dazu Caramelsirup,-oder Lockstoff müsste reichen. Maismehl gibts bei 3,2,1 oder im guten Angelfachmarkt. Dieses Wochenende is bei NB Angelsport Futterfest... guck mal hier...

http://www.nbangelsport.de/media/Onlineliste 2011.pdf 
Da kannste günstig kaufen. Die Zutaten halten sich ewig im Eimer oder verschlossenen Beutel.


----------



## flasha

*AW: Futterezepte*

Solche Zutaten bekommt man auch recht günstig in einem türkischen Supermarkt. (Maismehl usw.)


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

kan mir wer bestätigen das kaffepulfer gut is wen ja wie viel is futter rein dan werden die aufgepunscht und liefern besseren drill ne schman


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Futterezepte*



Rotty schrieb:


> kan mir wer bestätigen das kaffepulfer gut is wen ja wie viel is futter rein dan werden die aufgepunscht und liefern besseren drill ne schman



ja kaffpilvre supa muss guck vielei wievieö rein macht und acuh so #6|bigeyes


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl

*AW: Futterezepte*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> ja kaffpilvre supa muss guck vielei wievieö rein macht und acuh so #6|bigeyes


 
Meine Güte... |kopfkrat|sagnix


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Futterezepte*

Oh! Ich hätte noch was von Ironie schreiben sollen...


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

wie viel kaffepulfer in ein kg futter darf es gebrauchter sein oder neuer


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wie sieht`s aus Rotty, Erfolge mit dem neuen Futter zu vermelden?

Ich hab auch mal ganz gern ein bisschen Rückmeldung um selber an Rezepten feilen zu können.


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

hab das neue futter gekauft hat 6,66 Euro gekostet !
ich teste es erst wens wärmer wird


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*



SchmidtV schrieb:


> *@MAST_PROD*,
> 
> Rotaugenkiller
> 
> 1000g Haferflocken zu pulver gemahlen
> 250g panieremehrl
> 250g maismehl
> 1el currygewürz
> 
> Knallt rein
> 
> 
> Hab das Futter ca 1 Stunde ziehen lassen, bevor wir angefangen haben zu Angeln.
> Vlt lag es daran.#c


----------



## ...brummel...

*AW: Futterezepte*

hey leute hab mal ne frage will in 2 wochen am we
an nen noch recht kalten fluss auf brassen rotaugen usw. angeln kann mir da jemand etwas zum selbstmischen empfehlen???


----------



## MAST_PROD

*AW: Futterezepte*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Hey Viki,
> 
> lies dir mal das Rezept durch, welches du gepostet hast. Da hast du geschrieben, dass du die Haferflocken zu Pulver gemahlen hast.
> 
> Grüße
> Chris



Ich hab es gemahlen   
mein Rezept


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

wie findet ihr das  1 dose mais in den mixer und genau so viel  weitzenkörner (weichgekocht ) dann  noch frolic das ganze mixen und das endproduckt ins futter:


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

also die mischung  wo ich mal gesagt habe  bingts need hab aber schon wider 2 neue neue

1.  Mischung = nur brotmehl =  13 karpfen in  5 tagen
2.  Mischung = brotmehl , 2 packung  vanilezucker  ,  100g  normaler zucker, und honigmelasse (noch in bearbeitung) = in 2 tagen 4 karpfen


----------



## Marrec83

*AW: Futterezepte*

Meine Rheinmischung für Brassen:

- 1000g Paniermehl
- 500g Copra Melasse
- 250g Maismehl
- 1000g Feedermix (Zammataro)
- 200g Brassen Spezial (Zammataro)
- nach Anfüttern Lebendköder hinzufügen

Am Samstag (21.05.) werde ich statt Wasser mal Vanillemilch verwenden. Mal gucken ob das was bringt.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*

Sag ich doch |supergri:vik:


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Bitte was|kopfkrat


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Bitte was|kopfkrat


 
wen meinst du


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=113669SchmidtV, ich weiss nicht was er uns mitteilen möchte.


----------



## SchmidtV

*AW: Futterezepte*

Sorry , war für den MAST_PROD


----------



## Miracle Man

*AW: Futterezepte*

War am Wochenende 3x los, 3x nichts gefangen.

Heute fahre ich am Teich vorbei und einer zieht in 10 min 3 Fische (Rotauge). Alle untermassig, aber wenigstens gefangen.

Er hatte "gepimpte" Maden.
Diese liefen in einem Pulver (Paniermehl???) und rochen sehr süss. Auch ein paar gelbe Stückchen (Mais???) waren zu sehen.

Leider wollte er nicht darüber reden.

Hat jemand eine Idee was er da hatte?

Bin leider absoluter "Süsswasserneuling"... |kopfkrat


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Also im Prinzip kann das alles mögliche gewesen sein, auch Paniermehl, aber manche Leute setzten z.B. ihre Maden in Maisgries um. (Auch ein industrieller Geschmacksstoff wäre denkbar)
Mein Tipp eine kleines Döschen Maden von der Menge abnehmen und mit Currypulver bestreuen (min. 24Std. vor dem Angeln). Das bringt an manchen Tagen den einen oder anderen Fisch mehr. Vielleicht sogar den einzigen des Tages. An anderen kann aber auch das einfach gar nichts bringen, aber "Versuch macht Kluch".


----------



## Miracle Man

*AW: Futterezepte*

Und was kann man dann noch Süsses dabei tun?


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wenn du Curry dran gibst gar nichts mehr. Ansonsten ein Bisschen kreativ werden und z.B. mal Puderzucker aufstreuen.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre das süsse aber am besten in einer kleinen Portion Anfutter aufgehoben. Versuch`s einfach mal wie du`s magst. (Ergebnissmitteilung nicht vergessen)


----------



## Patze

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hey Leute, 
ich möchte nächsten Freitag an einem kleinen Vereinssee feedern und habe mir dazu ein Futter ausgedacht, welches ich verwenden möchte. Mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren, ob es gut klingt oder ob man es ändern sollte.
Aber bitte nur Zutaten aus dem Supermarkt, was anderes habe ich hier auf Amrum nicht:c#q

60% Paniermehl; 
15% Hundetrockenfutter grob gemahlen; 
15% Haferflocken gemahlen mit ein paar ganzen Flocken;
10% Leinsamen; 
Vanille-Aroma;  
dazu 1-2 Dosen Mais oder geschnittenen Würmer

Wie lautet eure Meinung ?

Gruß, 
Patze


----------



## Downbeat

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hört sich für mich ganz gut an, auf jeden fall einen Versuch wert. Ich würde die Leinsamen glaub ich schroten.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Lass das Paniermehl und die Haferflocken weg. Nimm dafür einen billigen Feeder-Basis-Mix. Dann hast du keinen Beton, der sich kaum aus dem Korb löst!


----------



## Patze

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich probiere es einfach mal mit Paniermehl, und wenn ich dann nächsten am 8.7 mit der Fähre wieder von Amrum aufs Festland fahre, werde ich meinen Angelhändler des Vertrauens aufsuchen und mich mit Fertigfutter eindecken.

Das Rezept ist ja nur als Notlösung, weil ich hier auf der Insel an nichts anderes rankomme#q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Dann sieh zu, dass es dir beim Anrühren nicht zu feucht wird, sonst pappt es, wie Seuche am Schuh!


----------



## Patze

*AW: Futterezepte*

Okay, ich werde drauf achten. Mal gucken ob es klappt 
Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ersetz einen Teil deines Paniermehls durch Polenta, sowie Weichweizengries, nimm mehr von dem gemahlenen Hundetrockenfutter und lass die Haferflocken ganz weg(kleben wie die Sau und sind stark sättigend), das nimmt deiner Mischung etwas die Klebrigkeit.
Willst ja mit der Mischung schließlich feedern gehen und nicht die Dübellöcher in der Wand zuspachteln.:m


----------



## Patze

*AW: Futterezepte*

So Leute, gestern war ich beim Angeln und habe mit einem eigenen Futterrezept 2 Schleien von 40 und 38 cm gefangen und 6 Rotaugen von 15-20 cm.

Das Grundrezept war so geplant:


Patze schrieb:


> 60% Paniermehl;
> 15% Hundetrockenfutter grob gemahlen;
> 15% Haferflocken gemahlen mit ein paar ganzen Flocken;
> 10% Leinsamen;
> Vanille-Aroma;
> dazu 1-2 Dosen Mais oder geschnittenen Würmer



Das endgültige Rezept das ich dann benutzt habe:
- 1500g Paniermehl von Gut & Günstig
- 500g Leinsamen
- 450g gemahlenes Hundefutter (habs im Gefrierbeutel mit nem Hartplastik hammer "gemahlen )
- 3 Päckchen Vanille-Zucker
- eine großzügige Prise Paprika Pulver

Dazu habe ich nach dem Sieben noch 2 Dosen Mais nach und nach mit der Hand ins Futter gegeben.

Angefeuchtet habe ich das Futter mit dem Wasser aus den Maisdosen, 100ml Milch und ca 200ml Wasser aus dem See, dazu habe ich noch eine Ampulle Vanille-Aroma gegeben.

Klingt eigentlich ziemlich komisch die Zusammenstellung,
und ich habe auch irgendwie daran gezweifelt das ich damit was fange, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. 
Und dann 2 schöne Fische beim ersten Mal angeln mit dem Futterkorb und mit eigenem Futter.
Das hat wohl nur geklappt, weil man hier beim Anglerboard wohl auf alles eine Antwort findet 

Gruß,

Patze


----------



## Magnumwerfer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, es sind nur 20 kg Säcke. Den Link hast du bei deinen PNs.



Hallo Andal, würdest Du mir bitte auch den link, direkt zum Futter, zusenden?

Danke


----------



## Socafischer

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich finde die Futterezepte und die Mühe sie alle herzustellen bemerkenswert. ich persönlich fing vor einiger Zeit mal mit dem Fliegenfischen an und da bin ich auch hängengeblieben, allerdings manchmal freue ich mich auch richtig darauf einfach mal die Grundruten auszuwerfen. Dann kaufe ich mir teure Fertigfuttermischungen weil das Angeln dann auch sehr spontan ist. Meine Angelkollegen welche grundsätzlich mit Blei oder Pose fischen machen es meiner Meinung wesentlich besser,sie füttern regelmässig nur mit billigen Dosenmais an und sonst nichts, halt regelmässig.Ich glaube das ist das Grundrezept weil die Fische sich darauf einstellen sofern es immer der gleiche Angelplatz ist und sonst keiner im Fluss fischt und anfüttert


----------



## angler1234

*AW: Futterezepte*

also isch habe hier mal mein futter mit dem ich eigendlich immer fange
Zutaten  für 3 kg


 1000g Paniermehl
 300g CobraMelasse
 200g Vanille Zucker
 100g Hanf
 100g gekochter Mais
 900g Meismehl
 400g fischmehl


----------



## Weed888

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hi,

so dann gebe ich auch mal einen zum besten:

Mein Groß-Brassen-Futter:vik::

1000g Paniermehl
200g  Karpfenbrutaufzuchtmehl (nicht leicht zu bekommen) 
1 Hand gequollenen Weizen 
1 Hand gequollenen Hanf
100g Copra-Melasse

und je nach Jahrezeit (Winter=Pellets) (Sommer= Maden)
ins Futter

Dann purzeln die Brassen ab 3kg nur so reihenweise auf meine 
Abhakmatte #h


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*

kann mir mal wer den Preis und den vorteil von copra-melasse veraten ?
und was is das eigentlich ?
ich kenn nur  normale melasse!


----------



## neakls95

*AW: Futterezepte*

Meine Mischung:

750 gramm Paniermehl (als Futtergrundlage)
750 gramm Nussmehl   (aus dem Angelladen)
250 gramm gemahlene Forelli-pellets 
250 gramm Copra Melasse (schön Süß)
200 gramm Maismehl (macht gute Wolken zum anlocken)
1 Dose Mais (ausm Supermarkt)
1 kleine Packung Maden (für bewegung am Platz)

Die Mischung kann natürlich beliebig erweitert werden 
Viel spaß ich hoffe es probiert mal einer aus


----------



## Rotty

*AW: Futterezepte*



neakls95 schrieb:


> Meine Mischung:
> 
> 750 gramm Paniermehl (als Futtergrundlage)
> 750 gramm Nussmehl (aus dem Angelladen)
> 250 gramm gemahlene Forelli-pellets
> 250 gramm Copra Melasse (schön Süß)
> 200 gramm Maismehl (macht gute Wolken zum anlocken)
> 1 Dose Mais (ausm Supermarkt)
> 1 kleine Packung Maden (für bewegung am Platz)
> 
> Die Mischung kann natürlich beliebig erweitert werden
> Viel spaß ich hoffe es probiert mal einer aus


 das  ist  eine  supper  mischung   die  werd  ich  geich  im  frühjahr  mal testen


----------



## kevinho

*AW: Futterezepte*



RheinBarbe schrieb:


> Preislich geben die ganzen Discounter sich nicht viel. Ich hatte für 29 Cent den 400 Gramm Beutel bei Norma gekauft. Hab dann gerade ne ganze Palette mitgenommen.
> Bei Aldi kostet 1000 Gramm 79 Cent.



Hab mal dein Futter ausprobiert.. Habe auch damit gefangen... nur ich glaube ich hab was mit dem wasser falsch gemacht weil es hat klümpchen gegeben und man konnte keine richtigen bälle machen bin auch ihm thema futter anfänger wie viel wasser muss ich dafür den nehmen?


----------



## Onkelfester

*AW: Futterezepte*

Brauch mal Hilfe.

Mein Futter ist zu fest geworden. Hauptbestandteile sind Semmelmehl und Mais.
Wie krieg ich wieder locker?


----------



## Roy Digerhund

*AW: Futterezepte*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Brauch mal Hilfe.
> 
> Mein Futter ist zu fest geworden. Hauptbestandteile sind Semmelmehl und Mais.
> Wie krieg ich wieder locker?



Gar nicht mehr. Du solltest das Semmelmehl mit anderen(löslichen) Mehlen mischen, oder besser dir einfach fertiges Futter kaufen.
Beim Anmischen immer vorsichtig mit dem Anfeuchten sein und lieber 2-3 mal kleine Mengen Wasser zugeben.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Endmin

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wenn du nur Paniermehl verwendest, dann wird dein Futter wie Beton. Verwende doch eine Mischung aus 10% Gries, 20% Polenta (Maismehl), 10% Haferflocken, 30% Paniermehl und z.B. 30% Frloic oder gemahlenes Katzenfutter.
Musst nicht alles genau abmessen, misch einfach irgendwas zusammen und wenn du siehst dass es zu locker ist -> mehr Paniermehl, wenn es zu Fest ist -> Gries, Haferflocken, co.


gruß Tim


----------



## MAST_PROD

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hey Leute.

Das kommende Wochenende ist ein krasser Wetterumschwung gemeldet. 

Welches Futter verwendet ihr bei solchen verschiedenen Temperaturen???


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*Futter "2"*

Hallo und Petri 
ich weis das es bereitz ein thema mit dem titel "Futter" giebt aber ich möchte hier noch ewinmal darauf aufmerksam machen |wavey:
Ich gehe zusammen mit Sorpekeppe regelmäßig an der ruhe angeln zusammen mit der Jugendgruppe und jetzt wo der winte vor der tür steht haben wir uns überlegt für die kommende saison mal ein paar futter rezepte selber her zu stellen ein zu schweißen und dann zum frrüh jahr auszu probieren :k
Naja hier ein paar Infos das Gewässer ist die ruhe bei Menden (schwitten) wier haben zum stippen stellen am ufer die sehr tief sin aber auch sehr flachen stellen zum feedern sieht das anders aus die meisen stellen also zu 90 % sind 3 Meter tief ziel fische sind bei mir große Plötzen ( Rotaugen ) Brassen Karpfen  und schleien ach so den guten alten Barsch wollen wir auch nicht vergessen #:


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futter "2"*

Danke aber dies hab ich mir schon komplett durch gelesen ich deachte mir nur das ihr mir eventuell rezepte für ndas von mir beschriebene gewässer nennen könnt
Außerdem war der block ja schon etwas älter  und ich dachte mir ich könnte den block hier mit wieder auffrieschen


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futter "2"*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> ....ziel fische sind bei mir große Plötzen ( Rotaugen ) Brassen Karpfen  und schleien ach so den guten alten Barsch wollen wir auch nicht vergessen #:



Für die Angelei in der kalten Jahreszeit und auf die genannten Fische, kann ich dir empfehlen eine Mischung zu machen aus:
- 600 Gramm Gewürzspekulatius(gibt's ab September in jedem Discounter, muß man sich bloß mahlen)
- 800 Gramm Copra Melasse
- 500 Gramm geröstetes Hanfmehl
- 500 Gramm Brotmehl
- 1600 Gramm Zwiebackmehl
- 1000 Gramm Marcel Van den Eynde Turbo Black
- 100 Gramm Salz

Dazu keine Lockstoffe oder Aromen, die Mischung ist so schon würzig, lediglich Cardamom, Zimt oder Koriander könnte noch zugegeben werden, würde reinpassen.
Die Mischung fällt ziemlich dunkel aus, was sehr anspechend für Schleien ist.


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hey danke klingt gut ich naj jetzt im winter Angel ich kaum aber ich probiere mal hin und her jetzt über den winter was gut richt und so 
UNd dann mal testen wenn ich da zu komme


----------



## Riesenangler

*AW: Futterezepte*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> jap...ich nehme auch lieber Fertigfuttermischungen. Und da am liebsten Futter von Lorpio. Ein eher unbekannter Hersteller aus Polen. Aber meiner Meinung nach ein Top Futter!
> 
> Und teuer ist es auch nicht...jedenfalls nicht bei meinem Händler:m


 Ja Lorpio kan man nemen wenn man alleine ist . Nach meiner erfahrung sind bis auf die Feedermischungen keine wettkampftauglich . Zumindest wenn man sie nicht noch verbessert und noch interessanter macht. Hab da auch schon die merkwürdigsten bemischungen drin gefunden. Aber wie gesagt das ist meine Ansicht , ich lasse mich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen. noch eine andere frage kann jemand etwas zu CM seinen Mischungen sagen und ob die für nen See etwas taugen. Danke.


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

Petrri mag wohl sein das ihr das lieber kauft und vielleicht ist es auuch professioneller aber das was mich am selber machen so erfreeut ist das man das futter herstellen kann in variiren kann wie man möchte vorrausgesetzt man kennt eine gute mischung desshalb bin ich gespannt was noch so rum kommt in dieser Boardi unterhaltung


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*

Petri! 

Meine Mischung jetzt im Spätherbst ist:
ein teil Paniermehl
ein teil Sweet Breams von Browning
und ein teil No.1 von Browning

dazu vlt noch ein HALBES päckchen gemahlenen anis dazu 
perfekt für fluss und see bei mir in oldenburg


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

oke habe mich mal informiert über anis wie viel gibst du denn da zu bei ca 1 kilo futter wenn du das beantworten könnstest were genial 
Gruß Ruhr Angler


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> oke habe mich mal informiert über anis wie viel gibst du denn da zu bei ca 1 kilo futter wenn du das beantworten könnstest were genial
> Gruß Ruhr Angler



Hallo Ruhr Angler #h

Diese gemahlenen Anis gibt es z.B. bei Lidl für 39ct 

Ich passe das immer so an wie ich will, aber meistens auf 1kg so die halbe Packung :m


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

cooel danke für die antwort welche fische stehen denn da besonders drauf ?


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> cooel danke für die antwort welche fische stehen denn da besonders drauf ?



Ich fang damit meistens Brassen und Rotaugen, dann aber nicht die Kinderstube 

Das ist bei mir dann die typische Rotaugengröße:


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

sieht sehr gut aus mit was verbindest du das also was für sutter und wo wir beim thema brassen sind angelst du im fühjahr also im april schon auf brassen und wenn ja anglst du mit süßen sachen oder ehr tierlich also fischmehl und so etwas


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus mit was verbindest du das also was für sutter und wo wir beim thema brassen sind angelst du im fühjahr also im april schon auf brassen und wenn ja anglst du mit süßen sachen oder ehr tierlich also fischmehl und so etwas



ich verbinde das meistens mit eher etwas süßerem Futter
mein Lieblingsfutter ist das Match Mix Turbo Brassen (das ist eher süß) 
ich angel generell nicht so gerne mit herben oder fischigen Aromen 


Zum Thema Brassen im Frühjahr: Ja ich gehe auch schon im Frühjahr, ich hab ein Gewässer gefunden das grade mal 1.50m bis 2m tief ist und sich sehr schnell erwärmt. Dort sind Brassen bis 3kg keine Seltenheit! Topköder: Dendrobenas!
Aber ich empfehle dir erst nach der Laichzeit angeln zu gehen; dann sind die Brassen außgehungert und wollen Fressen!
Dann kann man wahre Sternstunden erleben :k

Mein erstes mal mit Pickerrute an dem Gewässer war ein voller Erfolg :m
Bloß nächstes mal doch mit etwas gröberen Gerät *siehe unten


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

oke  ich angle auch lieber süß aber ich hab jetzt viel gehört das herb fischig beser ist desshalb habe ich begonnen zu zweifeln also dort wo ich angle ist es zwieschen 1-3 meter tief desshalb möchte ich versuchen ganz leicht herbes futter mit süßem zu verbinden und gucken w as so läuft anis zählt aber ab jetzt zu meinen versuchs gewürzen 
hast du etwas dagegen wenn wir uns weiter über das thema brassen angeln unterhalten oder lieber wieder zurück zum eigentlichem thema


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> oke  ich angle auch lieber süß aber ich hab jetzt viel gehört das herb fischig beser ist desshalb habe ich begonnen zu zweifeln also dort wo ich angle ist es zwieschen 1-3 meter tief desshalb möchte ich versuchen ganz leicht herbes futter mit süßem zu verbinden und gucken w as so läuft anis zählt aber ab jetzt zu meinen versuchs gewürzen
> hast du etwas dagegen wenn wir uns weiter über das thema brassen angeln unterhalten oder lieber wieder zurück zum eigentlichem thema




Damit hab ich überhaupt kein Problem :m


Man kanns sehen wie man will, meine besten Erfolge waren mit süßem Futter und andere haben ihre Erfolge wiederum mit herben/fischigen Futter gehabt 

Aber entscheide dich mit süßen/herben mischungen hats bei mir nie geklappt o:


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

also ich werde das jetzt wenn ich ende april das erste mal am seh gehe mit fischig herb versuchen weil das läuchtet ja ein brassen ernähren sich von klein fischen während sie im schlamm eingegraben sind desshalb versuche ich das  aber ich glaube das sind erfahrungs werte die ich als 13 jähriger junganngler erstmal lernen muss


----------



## Carp-97

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> ein brassen ernähren sich von klein fischen während sie im schlamm eingegraben sind



|kopfkrat


----------



## christianCOE

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wie bitte?


----------



## fish hunting oldb

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> also ich werde das jetzt wenn ich ende april das erste mal am seh gehe mit fischig herb versuchen weil das läuchtet ja ein brassen ernähren sich von klein fischen während sie im schlamm eingegraben sind desshalb versuche ich das  aber ich glaube das sind erfahrungs werte die ich als 13 jähriger junganngler erstmal lernen muss



Ähm Brassen graben sich glaub ich nicht ein


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

also bei uns aus dem verein hatt miir einder von den senioren erklärt dass wenn es kalt ist sich diebrassen im schlamm verkriechen und alles an fisch fressen was in ihr beute schema passt und gerade vorbei schwimmt er meinte desshalb hätte er schon mal nen brassen mit gufi gerfangen kann naürlich auch sein das der mir nur schwach sinn erzählt hatt solte das so sein tut es m ir leid sorry


----------



## daci7

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> Also ich werde das jetzt, wenn ich Ende April das erste mal an den See gehe, mit fischig-herbem Futter versuchen.
> Weil mir das ja einleuchtet: Brassen ernähren sich von kleinen Fischen, während sie im Schlamm eingegraben sind.
> Desshalb versuche ich das.
> Aber ich glaube, dass sind Erfahrungswerte, die ich als 13 jähriger Junganngler erstmal lernen muss.



Hmm ... so kann mans wenigstens lesen - alle Fehler hab ich allerdings bestimmt nicht gefunden.
Aber davon wirds inhaltlich auch nicht besser ... 
Brassen ernähren sich nicht (vorwiegend) von kleinen Fischen - auch wenn diese bestimmt ab und zu auch gefressen werden - sondern von Kleinlebewesen wie Schnecken, Muscheln, Larven und dergleichen sowie pflanzlicher Nahrung.
|wavey:
PS: Brassen graben sich auch nicht ein um zu jagen, sondern sammeln eher eingegrabene Nahrung ein indem sie den Grund umwühlen - eventuell lag da ein Missverständnis vor?!


----------



## Ruhr Angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

wi gesagt wenn ich mich ihrre tut  es mir leid und wegen der rechtsschreibung beachte das bitte nicht ich hab ne lese rechtschreib schwäche


----------



## Dakarangus

*AW: Futterezepte*

Als Lieferant für Futter kann ich auch NB empfehlen, günstig und zuverlässig.

Ich habe in der letzten Blinker gelesen das man 2 tütchen vanillin und gemahlenen korainder als lockmittel nehmen kann, wo bekommt man denn koriander her?
habe bisher nur teures, ferti gemahlenes gefunden


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> wi gesagt wenn ich mich ihrre tut es mir leid und wegen der rechtsschreibung beachte das bitte nicht ich hab ne lese rechtschreib schwäche


 
Ist doch toll das du hier überhaupt schreibst! 
Glaube mir, Brassen vergraben sich nicht im Schlamm und fressen auch in der Regel auch keine kleinen Fische. Würden sie sich im Schlamm vergraben, würden sie ersticken! Außerdem ist es im Winter unter Eis am Grud mit 4 Grad Wassertemperatur am wärmsten ....


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Als Lieferant für Futter kann ich auch NB empfehlen, günstig und zuverlässig.
> 
> Ich habe in der letzten Blinker gelesen das man 2 tütchen vanillin und *gemahlenen korainder* als lockmittel nehmen kann, wo bekommt man denn koriander her?
> habe bisher nur teures, ferti gemahlenes gefunden



Ganze Korrianderkörner bekommst du als Backzutat für Brot. Ich rate dir mal in so einen Bioladen, oder einen Asiashop zu gehen. Die Körner werden in der indischen Küche auch ganz verwendet, erst geröstet und dann im Mörser zerstoßen. Rösten deshalb, weil sich dann die ätherischen Öle besser entfalten können.

Für Friedfischangler ist es übrigens kein Fehler, mal eine elektrische Kaffeemühle anzuschaffen. Es gibt ja viel zu zerkleinern...!


----------



## Sensitivfischer

*AW: Futterezepte*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> wi gesagt wenn ich mich ihrre tut  es mir leid und wegen der rechtsschreibung beachte das bitte nicht ich hab ne lese rechtschreib schwäche


Ich sag dir was, das haben heute irgendwie mehr oder weniger alle oder zumindest behaupten sie es von sich.
Ist aber in jedem Fall 'ne schlechte Ausrede, denn es gibt Leute die leiden z.B. unter Dyskalkulie, ADHS oder Legasthenie und bekommen das trotzdem verdammt gut kompensiert.
Bei mir ist es Dyskalkulie.
Mein Grundschullehrer, der mein Problem damals nicht erkannte witzelte gerne: "Kopfrechnen schwach, Stuhlgang: => sehr gut."
Im Alter von 32 holte ich mein Abitur nach und schaffte in Mathe eine "befriedigend", meine schlechteste Note im Zeugnis.
Mit Fleiß, unbeugsamem Wille und Disziplin, behaupte ich, dass man fast alles in den Griff bekommt. Der Aufwand gegenüber dem "Normalo" ist zwar vergleichsweise unverhältnismäßig hoch, aber es geht alles.


----------



## Ebiso

*AW: Futterezepte*

Moin Jungs!

Hat jemand von euch mit dem Futter "Euro Master Mix"(sorten -> Lake/See,und Roach) erfahrung gemacht )? oder clubmen von geers ? würde mal so eure erfahrungen und Berichte mal hören & Lesen.


Gruß

Ebiso


----------



## Kiesbank

*AW: Futterezepte*

back to topic
das nächste mal probiert ich, nachdem ich Mitte hier Inspirationen geholt ab, folgende lidl Mischung:

2 Packungen butter vollkorn keks 400g
250g Hafer kekse . American style
ca. 300g paniermehl
Hand voll Hunde Futter
Hand voll Hafer flocken

wird vor Ort mit maden oder meis, je nach verwendeten Köder, angereichert

ist ein guter teig.etwas zu viel paniernehl hab ich her genommen, aber ist eh für ein fließgewässer, ich bin gespannt!

Preis 2Euro

Hafer flocken und Hunde Futter kam von daheim


----------



## klein angler

*AW: Futterezepte*

Wir nehmen fertig futter und machen lebendköder rein, oder denn gekochten süßen mais (gut für brachsen #: )
Mann kann auch bei billigen Angelmais das Wasser rauss machen den Deckel ab und dan 1 Woche lang stehen lassen. Zumschluss einfach noch ein bisschen waller killer drauf , und alles unter die futter mischung machen.(lockt die Karpfen an macht sie aber nicht satt):m


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hey Leute 

Ich hab neulich mit diesem Futter gefischt u.d hab sehr gut gefangen dchaut euch das videos an !!!!! Ich die abonirt die wollen mehre vidros rausbringem !!!!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4mQtl_lU6gA 

Petri
Keppe

ACHTUNG !!!! DAS VIDEO IST IN DREI PARTS AUFGETEILT ALSO IHR MÙSST BEI YOUTUBE NACH DEN ANDEREN BEIDEN PARTS SUCHEN


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Futterezepte*

fische seit ca 3 monaten,das drescher futter bin mehr als zufrieden.

das feeder futter ist mega frisch,wen es angemacht ist hält es maximal 2 tage danach schimmelt es.

das futter wird erst nach bestellung zusammen gemischt, abgepackt und versendet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JJaSwUBsY


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn

*AW: Futterezepte*

Als wenn die das Futter für jeden einzelnen Kunden Frisch verpacken und gemischt wird . Dann würde eine Bestellung ewig dauern denn du bist ja nicht der einzige der bestellt . Das das Futter aus frischen Zutaten hergestellt wird und dann verpackt wird ist was anderes , und normal .


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Futterezepte*

ist ein kleiner betrieb,das futter kann man nur über sie beziehen gibts auch in keinem angelladen/online shop.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Warum sollte das auch nicht funktionieren? Ist doch lediglich eine Frage der betrieblichen Organisation. Funktioniert bei anderen Produkten ja auch, dass jeder Kunde seine Mischung bekommt. Siehe Kaffee, Tee, Tabak, Naturheilmittel... und da dauert es auch nicht länger.


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Futterezepte*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ...,das drescher futter bin mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> das feeder futter ist mega frisch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8JJaSwUBsY


*Kann ich bestätigen |rolleyes*
Einfach perfekt das (Feeder) Futter von HJG Drescher...
.....mit ein paar Lockstoffen versehen und gut iss


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Futterezepte*

dachte schon bin hier der eizige wo es fischt ,hab mir das d9 mal zum testen gekauft.

in dem sind wenigstens keine kunstoffteile drin(irgendwelche klein gehäckslte snipsel,wie bei namenhaften herstelern.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*



Sorpe-Keppe schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich hab neulich mit diesem Futter gefischt u.d hab sehr gut gefangen dchaut euch das videos an !!!!! Ich die abonirt die wollen mehre vidros rausbringem !!!!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4mQtl_lU6gA
> 
> Petri
> Keppe
> 
> ACHTUNG !!!! DAS VIDEO IST IN DREI PARTS AUFGETEILT ALSO IHR MÙSST BEI YOUTUBE NACH DEN ANDEREN BEIDEN PARTS SUCHEN


hab mir heute das Futter aus dem video abgemischt. Was meint ihr wie lang es haltbar ist.hab noch einwaffeln dazu getan. Die waren leicht feucht leider zu spät gemerkt


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Futterezepte*

kann dir keiner genau sagen,sollte aber 2-4 tage halten.
 das futter muss aber atmen,sprich keinen dekel drauf(wen es nass ist),es fängt an zu schwitzten nach ein paar tagen bildet sich schimmel.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*

 naja ist ja alles irgendwo pulver und wird wohl bis morgen schaffen. wenn ich es morgen nicht zum wasser schaffe, wird eingefrohren


----------



## Jonny.Blue

*AW: Futterezepte*

Servus,

bin eigentlich ein begeisteter Karpfenangler, möchte mich jedoch aus Zeitgründen den Räubern widmen. Dazu gehört ja auch Köderfische zu fangen. Letzte Woche war ich 3 Stunden am See, nun ja es lief alles nicht so wirklich rund!

Futter hat ich vom Laden, Bisse hatte ich auch an der Feeder, konnte diesesmal jedoch keinen einzigsten Biss verwerten, dann Riss das Vorfach und auf das stärkere Vorfach mit größeren HAken, ging mal nix.
Nunja, das Futter hatte mich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, edeshalb will ich mir eins mischen.

Ich habe jetzt 

1 kg Paniermehl
450 g Zwiebachmehl
500 g MAismehl
2 Tüten Vaniellezucker

in nen Eimer gekippt.



Im Prinzip will ich ja nur etwas Feedern, kann diese Mischung was, könnte man noch etwas aus dem Supermarkt hinzufügen???

Für recht simple Tipps wäre ich dankbar!

LG aus dem Odenwald


----------



## Carphunter2401

*AW: Futterezepte*

kauf dir einfaches fertig futter,drück es durchs sieb und gut ist es.

als haken zwischen 10-14 ,köder1-2 maden.


feedern auf rotaugen ist so ne sache,ist die spitze nicht fein genug erkännst du keine bisse

gutes futter

jhg drescher

van der eynde

sensas

warum angelst du nicht mit pose ?


----------



## Jonny.Blue

*AW: Futterezepte*

Klar kann ich das futter auch kaufen, wollte nur wissen obs auch so geht!
vor 2 jahren hatte ich mit der feeder mich dumm und dämlich gefangen, fein genug ist die spitze!
War am freitag draußen, hatte keinerlei zupfer, einfach nix, noch nichtmal en pinky angeknabbert! Ich habe verschiedene tiefen abgefischt! Später kam dann ein alt-depressiver mann, heulte mir was vor, dass er schon seit 3 monaten kein rotauge fängt und erzählte dann, dass letztens ne ente unter wasser gezogen wurde, bestimmt en Waller, dass würde seiner m.n. die bissflaute der rotaugen erklären!
Hm klar der waller wars!
ich geb zwar nix auf das Geschwätz,  jedoch ist Fakt,  dass momentan nix geht!


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Futterezepte*

Kein Rezept, aber mein Futter
	

		
			
		

		
	



13€ die 25 kg, super wolkenbildung, aber nich futterkorbgeeignet, da nich klebrig genug. Müsste dafür gestreckt werden. Kanns jedem nur empfehlen!
Als Nebeneffekt legen eure fische eier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*

hi Leute ich wollte Samstag angeln fahren. wir schwanken grade zwischen Rhein( auf brassen) und nem see(Brassens,Karpfen,Schleie).  Temperatur wird zwischen 11 und 5 grad sein. so jetzt zu meiner frage. ich wollte mal ne eine futtermischung selbststellen.

Rezept:
1-2kg Biskuit Mehl
100g Maismehl
200g Haferflocken
Maden
Pinkies
Knobipulver
Hanfmehl
Anis
Salz

was halt ihr von der Mischung


----------



## thebeastmaster

*AW: Futterezepte*

meiner Meinung nach ist es eigentlich relativ wurscht welches Futter man fischt sei es bei der Stipperei oder dem Feedern. Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken darüber gemacht zu was so ein Futter dienlich ist?

Schliesslich fängt man mit blosser Erde und Lebendködern wie Zuckis,Made,Pinky,Wurmstücke genauso, also hat das Futter doch nur einen einzigen Zweck und zwar meine Lebendköder,Partikel so zu binden das Sie am Grund des Gewässers an kommen. 

Wenn dieses Futter jetzt noch eine Wolke mit gewissen Aromen freigibt wird die Lockwirkung vielleicht noch erhöht, aber ich denke das viele Angler oft zuviel Lockstoff zugeben, was dann eher wieder der Fischvergrämung dienlich ist.


----------



## Butteraal

*AW: Futterezepte*

finde beastmasters treat sehr gut,vieleicht überlegt ihr euch alle mal, damit aufzuhören, tonnenweise irgendwelche Stoffe ins wasser zu bringen ,die auch noch mit Chemie belastet sein können,was hat das noch mit naturnahem angeln zu tun, ganz zu schweigen von der gewässerverträglichkeit.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Futterezepte*



Jonny.Blue schrieb:


> Klar kann ich das futter auch kaufen, wollte nur wissen obs auch so geht!
> vor 2 jahren hatte ich mit der feeder mich dumm und dämlich gefangen, fein genug ist die spitze!
> War am freitag draußen, hatte keinerlei zupfer, einfach nix, noch nichtmal en pinky angeknabbert! Ich habe verschiedene tiefen abgefischt! Später kam dann ein alt-depressiver mann, heulte mir was vor, dass er schon seit 3 monaten kein rotauge fängt und erzählte dann, dass letztens ne ente unter wasser gezogen wurde, bestimmt en Waller, dass würde seiner m.n. die bissflaute der rotaugen erklären!
> Hm klar der waller wars!
> ich geb zwar nix auf das Geschwätz,  jedoch ist Fakt,  dass momentan nix geht!



Hängt auch viel mit der Klimaveränderung zusammen. 
Einige Fische sind jetzt schon am ablaichen.


----------



## fossibär

*AW: Futterezepte*

Da haben wir in Hamburg aber Glück gehabt.
Hier ist seit Anfang des Jahres das Anfüttern (in stehenden Gewässern) *verboten.*:c


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich verwende aktuell FischMix Rotaugen. Es besteht aus 
Paniermehl
Brotmehl dunkel
Schokomüslimehl
Polenta
Rapsschrotmehl
Copra Melasse
Brotkrümelmehl
Hanfmehl

Hab damit echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Beim letzten Mal 28 Rotaugen bis 31cm. Hat ne extreme Aktivität.

Petri Heil
Oliver


----------



## Dagro81

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich verwende im leicht Fließenden Fluss

    1 Kg  Sensas 3000 Groß Gardons
    1 Kg  Sensas Feeder Bigfish
 1/2 Kg  Sensas Bream with Fishmeal
 300  g   Hanf Top Secret
 200  g   Eicake/ Eifutter Gelb
 100  g   Kanarienfutter

 und je nach Strömung Angellehm meist 2 Kg
 dazu ins Futter ne kleine Dose Maden und paar geschnittene 
 Mistwürmer.

 Das Futter bringt mir bei Vergleichsangeln meist einen guten Platz. Egal ob Mitte oder Endplatz.


 Futter für stehende Gewässer/Altarm  " Rotaugen"

    1 kg  Sensas Black Gardons oder rot.    Dieses Jahr läuft schwarz besser
 0,2 kg  Sensas Bream with Fishmeal
 0,2 kg  Hanf Top Secret
 200  g  Kanarienfutter

 Nach dem Anmischen Pinkies bzw. Maden rein und wärend des angelns immer mal Maden auf den Futterplatz schießen.

 Das Futter funktioniert auch auf Speed, unter Zugabe von weichen Lehm für große Wolkenbildung.

 Erfolg Mitte Mai dieses Jahr in einem Altarm!
 107 Kleine Rotaugen in 1,5 Std.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Futterezepte*

Bei mir hat sich die letzte Zeit als sehr gut herauskristallisiert:
1/3 Van den Eynde Turbo Black (schwarz)
1/3 Fishermans Partner Fangfutter (Hausmarke)
1/6 Hühner Legemehl
1/12 Kakaopulver
1/12 gecrushter Hanf

Das mit Tigernuss- oder Mais Kochwasser abmischen.
Noch n paar Partiekl reinstreuen, Fertig
Das Futter von FP riecht mir persönlich zu stark, allerdings kann man da mit der Dosierung auch n bischen hochgehn. Auch vom Hanf kanns ein wenig mehr sein


----------



## Heisenberg7

*AW: Futterezepte*

Honig ist immer ein gutes Lockmittel!


----------



## Rotes Auge

*AW: Futterezepte*

1.0Kg Spekulatius Mehl
0.5Kg Lebkuchenmehl
0.2Kg Karamell Aroma
0.3Kg Biskuit Mehl (Bei Bedarf)


----------



## Rotes Auge

*AW: Futterezepte*



aircut schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehen, dass Successful Baits gute Fertigfutter hat.
> 
> Vorausgesetzt, man nimmt 20 KG ab.
> 
> http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/fertigfutter-stipp-u-feeder/index.html


Wieso denn? Die gibts doch schon mit 2Kg


----------



## Rotes Auge

*AW: Futterezepte*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hmm ... so kann mans wenigstens lesen - alle Fehler hab ich allerdings bestimmt nicht gefunden.
> Aber davon wirds inhaltlich auch nicht besser ...
> Brassen ernähren sich nicht (vorwiegend) von kleinen Fischen - auch wenn diese bestimmt ab und zu auch gefressen werden - sondern von Kleinlebewesen wie Schnecken, Muscheln, Larven und dergleichen sowie pflanzlicher Nahrung.
> |wavey:
> PS: Brassen graben sich auch nicht ein um zu jagen, sondern sammeln eher eingegrabene Nahrung ein indem sie den Grund umwühlen - eventuell lag da ein Missverständnis vor?!


Naja tolle Community...... bei Fragen erst mal korrigieren


----------



## phirania

*AW: Futterezepte*

Habt Euch doch alle lieb,dann fangt ihr alle eure Fische.....


----------



## Rotes Auge

*AW: Futterezepte*

Naja aber ich finds echt scheixe das Leute erst mal korrigieren ohne den Grund für die Fehler kennen


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*

 Leute welche Geschmacksrichtung empfiehlt ihr jetzt Ende September. suss oder herb


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Leute welche Geschmacksrichtung empfiehlt ihr jetzt Ende September. suss oder herb



Für welche Fische ?#c

Gehen tut aber beides .Mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur und weniger Nahrungsaufnahme sollte das Futter dann weniger gehaltvoll sein ,sonst werden sie zu schnell satt.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für welche Fische ?#c
> 
> Gehen tut aber beides .Mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur und weniger Nahrungsaufnahme sollte das Futter dann weniger gehaltvoll sein ,sonst werden sie zu schnell satt.


weißfische natürlich. kann man noch gut anfütter oder soll man schon das ganze drosseln?


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> weißfische natürlich. kann man noch gut anfütter oder soll man schon das ganze drosseln?



Drosseln brauchst du nichts aber lass Zutaten wie.z.b.TTx Mais
Ei cake und son zeug langsam aus dem Futter raus .
Das macht schnell satt.
Geschmachsrichtung lasse ich ,da es bevorzugt auf Brassen geht leicht in Richtung süss und ab Oktober süss würzig.

Wenn es überwiegend Rotaugen sein sollen eher herb.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Drosseln brauchst du nichts aber lass Zutaten wie.z.b.TTx Mais
> Ei cake und son zeug langsam aus dem Futter raus .
> Das macht schnell satt.
> Geschmachsrichtung lasse ich ,da es bevorzugt auf Brassen geht leicht in Richtung süss und ab Oktober süss würzig.
> 
> Wenn es überwiegend Rotaugen sein sollen eher herb.


hab 2kg G5 in dunkel+ 2kg paniermehl+1dose mais+1liter maden+etwas süßen lockstoff...damit gehts morgen auf die jagt...mal gucken ob ich was reißen kann


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich hätte mal ein paar basic-Fragen zum Feeder Futter. Da ich das Feedern gerade erst begonnen habe, verzichte ich bislang auf den kompletten Futter-Eigenbau. Auf (bislang immer sehr guten) Rat meines Tackledealers, habe ich mir eine Fertigfuttermischung von Top Secret besorgt (sehr süßlich) und diese zusätzlich mit etwas Milchpulver für eine schöne Wolkenbildung versetzt. Hat auch schon ganz gut funktioniert und ich hab den ein oder anderen Brassen landen können. Allerdings zweifle ich etwas am tatsächlichen Futtereffekt und hatte auf Grund der sehr vereinzelten Bisse eher das Gefühl, dass die Fische quasi zufällig vorbeikamen und dabei die zwei oder drei Maden als Hakenköder gefunden haben. Will heißen: Es hat sich nicht so wirklich der Effekt eingestellt, dass dauerhaft Fische am Platz waren. Teilweise hatte ich auch eher das Gefühl einer abschreckenden Wirkung, weil ich nah am Ufer geangelt habe und dabei immer wieder Blasen an die Oberfläche kamen, diese aber meinem Köder deutlich sichtbar nicht zu nahe kommen wollten. 

Ich habe jetzt mal irgendwo gelesen, dass gerade im Winter helles Futter nicht so optimal sei, weil bei klarerem Wasser eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung davon ausgehen soll. Hab mir vorhin im Angebot auch nochmal dunkleres Brassenfutter besorgt. Jetzt ist die Frage wie viel Sinn es macht da ggfs. noch Milchpulver drunter zu mischen, weil die Wolke dann ja wieder hell ist. auf der anderen Seite ist mein GEwässer jetzt auch kein klarer Gebirgsfluss, sondern ein Flussee, der zwar klarer als im Sommer (trübe Brühe) ist, aber immernoch eher dunkel.

Darüber hinaus bin ich sehr unsicher, inwiefern es Sinn macht der sehr süßen Fertigmischung andere Sachen beizumischen. Habe da schonmal (sehr erfolglos, aber auf Tip verschiedener Leute) mit Fischmehl experimentiert und lese immerzu, dass gemahlener und gerösteter Hanf gut gehen soll. Daher v.a. meine Frage, ob das tunen von solchen Fertigmischungen generell oder auch in speziellen (welchen?) Fällen Sinn macht und womit. 

Darüber hinaus lese und höre ich immer unterschiedliches zum Thema Köder ins Futter. Im Frühjahr und Sommer sind sich weitgehend alle einig, dass der Hakenköder auch im Futter vertreten sein soll. Für den Winter gehen die Meinungen da aber irgendwie arg auseinander. Wenn ich Mais als Köder verwende, würde ich ja noch über einen Teil Maismehl im Futter nachdenken, aber macht es im Winter wirklich Sinn Maden reinzumischen, wenn die Fische ohnehin nicht gerade wie verrückt fressen?

Ich weiß, sind ein Haufen Basic-Fragen, aber es gibt da im Netz arg widersprüchliche Aussagen. Danke Euch schonmal für alle Tips.


----------



## DUSpinner

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hi Darket,

im Winter kleinen Korb mit dunklen herben Futter und ganz wenig Maden oder Caster verwenden. Fischmehl eher nicht mit anderen Aromen verwenden. Futter sollte feiner und ohne grobe Partikel, die satt machen, sein. Für 4 Std. im Stillwasser reichen 1/8 L Köder und 500 gr Futter. Evtl. mit wenig Salz anreichern. VdE Futtersorten haben schon einen Salzanteil. Anfangs 3-4 Körbe anfüttern. Danach alle 5 Min. punktgenau nachfüttern. 
Auch Haken/Vorfach sollte alles eine Nr. kleiner als im Sommer sein.
LG


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Danke Dir für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort. 
Wenn eher herberes Futter (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist ja v.a. Brassenfutter tendenziell eher süßlich), ist es dann sinnvoll das ggfs. mit etwas gemahlenem Hanf (weil eben herber) zu mischen? Milchpulver ist dann wahrscheinlich eher ne blöde Idee, oder? Ist ja auch süßlich und v.a. sehr hell.
Auf feines Futter habe ich gerade jetzt geachtet. Haken habe ich bislang 14er bis 18er gefischt am 60-70cm langen Vorfach. Hat wie gesagt an sich auch schon Fisch gebracht, v.a. das Futter macht mir aber eben Sorgen.


----------



## DUSpinner

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hi Darket,

die Antwort zum Milchpulver hast du schon selber gesagt. Geamahlener Hanf ist immer gut, aber in vielen Fertigfeedermischungen bereits enthalten. Beim Selbermischen max. 10 % Hanfanteil. Ist abführend und der Fisch frisst wieder. Koriander, Zimt und Lebkuchengewürz gehören zur herberen Sorte. Anfangs nicht überwürzen. 
Futter mit braune Futterfarbe abdunkeln.
Auf Weißfische reichen im Winter 0,12er Vorfach und 18er kurzschenklige Haken.
Die beste Fangzeit sind in den Gewässern, die ich befische die Zeit 1 Std. vor Dämmerung bis Dunkelheit.
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und Testen.

LG


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Futter mit braune Futterfarbe abdunkeln.


Farbe,Lebensmittelfarbe bringt nicht wirlich etwas ,weil diese fast umgehend ausgewaschen wird.
Wenn Futter abdunkeln dann mit den endsprechenden Mehlen die von Natur aus dunkler sind.


----------



## Potti87

*AW: Futterezepte*

Lockere dunkle Erde und Salz sind immer ne gute Beigabe in den kälteren Jahreszeiten, da Erde nicht sättigt und Salz abführend wirkt.

Gerade bei den jetzigen Temperaturen ist kein Maulwurfshügel gefroren, schön sieben und unters Futter mischen.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hab mir schon ne dunklere Fertigmischung besorgt. Gucke mal wie herb oder süßlich die ist und gebe ggfs. gemahlenen Hanf und Gewürze zu. Werde das am WE mal testen. Danke Euch schon mal. Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Du meintest oben Fischmehl eher nicht in Kombination mit anderen Aromen. Wie würdest Du das dann einsetzen? Mein beratender Tackledealer schwor drauf. Das dann einfach mit so was wie Paniermehl strecken und gut ist?


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*

Bei fertigem Futter aufpassen mit gewürzen.
Du weisst nicht was vielleicht schon drin ist.#c
Mehr als zwei Gewürze solltest du besser vermeiden.
Mit dem Link :
http://www.angeltreff.org/friedfischtechniken/futter2/futter2.html
Bekommst du schonmal eine kleine Übersicht.
Da gibt es noch einiges mehr.:q

Anteil von Fischmehl nicht über 10% ,da es sehr Geruchsintensiv ist.
Kann auch schnell nach hinten losgehen.
Und besser nicht nur mit Paniermehl strecken.
Das riecht zwar aber das Futter arbeitet nicht.
Das ist eh wichtiger als der Geruch.

Hmmm,eigentlich hätte ich jetzt gerne noch nen Link gesetzt aber die Seite wurde aus dem Netz gelöscht,schade.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hier nochmal etwas ausführlicher :

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Heißesten Dank dafür! #h


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich sehe schon, ich muss zeitnah zum kompletten selber mischen übergehen. Ist zwar nicht so sehr eine Preisfrage wie ja im Netz oft und gern geschrieben wird, aber auf den Fertigmischungen steht leider in der Regel keine Zusammensetzung drauf. Und auch als noch relativ Ahnungsloser wüsste ich schon ganz gerne was ich da eigentlich fische, um ggfs. Anpassungen vornehmen zu können oder einfach mal zu experimentieren was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Futterezepte*

Oder einfach das Zeug selber verkosten. Gerade bei Brassenfutter, das sehr oft einen wirklich süßen Duft (für uns Menschen) hat, wird man feststellen, dass es richtig salzig und viel würziger schmeckt, als man meinen möchte.

Wenn du zu eigenen Mixen übergehen möchtest, dann bedenke bitte: Futter und all seine Zutaten muss frisch sein!

Das bedeutet, dass du relativ große Mengen an Einzelmehlen und Zutaten lagern und regelmäßig verbrauchen musst, damit es sich halbwegs rechnet. Das solche Eigenkreationen preiswerter sind, als gleichwertiges(!) Fertigfutter, gehört zu den großen Angelmythen!

Am günstigsten, bei gleichzeitig hoher Qualität, kommst du mit einem fertigen und relativ einfachen Fertigmix im 20 Sack. Den reichert man dann nach Bedarf mit Zugaben an. Solche 20 kg Gebinde sind ab ca. 20,- € aufwärts zu haben. Trocken, dunkel, luftdicht und nicht zu warm gelagert halten sie locker übers Jahr, ohne an Qualität zu verlieren.


----------



## bacalo

*AW: Futterezepte*

Fragt mal bei eurem freundlichen Bäcker in der Nähe nach Gemahlenen aus altem Laugengebäck. 
 Mittelfein gemahlen, angenehmer Salzanteil und ansprechende Farbe, daher ein erheblicher Bestandteil (ca. 40 %) meiner Futtermischungen. Gemischt bzw. gestreckt mit irgendeinem handelsüblichen Futter sehr fängig.
 Auch bei einer Wassertemperatur von um die 3°.


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hey Leute

Also ich habe mir heute mal mein Futter für den morgigen Ansitz zusammengemischt, nachdem ich heut bei Aldi 2 Paletten Semmelbrössel mitgenommen habe und die Kassiererin mich mal richtig blöde angeguckt hat haha.... ! Ich bin auch der Meinung, nur nochmal nebenbei erwähnt das Semmelbrössel fängiger sind als sein Ruf ihm gerecht wird, aber das ist wahrscheinlich Ansichtssache.
Hier meine Mischung....

50% Semmelbrössel
20% Meisenfutter (Vogelfutter)
10% Spekulatiuskekse
20% Top Secret Instant Powder (Vanille/Kokosnuss)
Ausserdem für die Farbe zu der Jahreszeit stark entöltes Kakaopulver, eine Prise Salz und etwas Zucker nach Belieben.....Ausserdem füge ich noch Mais hinzu.Maden und Caster runden das Ganze dann ab.

Gruss Evil


----------



## fordprefect

*AW: Futterezepte*

Aber du willst hoffentlich nicht diese zwei Paletten ins Wasser hauen?
Ansonsten kann Paniermehl auch extrem kleben. Merke ich, wenn ich Schnitzel mache und nachher einen HAndschuh aus Paniermehl habe^^.
Eine günstige Sache ist es auch Backaromen mit reinzuhauen. Da kriegt man ja manchmal Sortimente mit Rum, Vanille etc. für nen Euro.


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Futterezepte*

Neeee @perfect, ich mische immer trocken an und mache die nasse Mischung immer vor Ort frisch in einer Schüssel sovielbwie ich halt gerade brauche, der Rest bleibt im trockenen Eimer....


----------



## Luzif

*AW: Futterezepte*

moin,

ich verwende beim Stippen seit ca. 30 Jahren Waffelbruch ( alldiweil ich halt neben ner Waffelbude wohne ).

Süß, verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen, spottbillig ( bekomm ich geschenkt ) und einfach mit Wasser aus dem jeweiligen Gewässer anzurühren, Konsistenz so vie ******, einfach zu händeln und fängt.

Luzif


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Futterezepte*

Was meinst du mit Waffelbruch Luzif? Diesen Schokobruch oder die hellen Waffeln und wo bekomme ich den her, ich wohne nicht neben nem Waffelladen! :vik:


----------



## HeinBlöd

*AW: Futterezepte*

Evil,

 wünsche Dir für morgen ordentliche Fänge.

 Deine Futtermischung klingt gut, wobei ich persönlich immer etwas Konsistenz-Schwierigkeiten mit dem von Dir genannten Paniermehl hatte.
 Wahrscheinlich war ich zu (Hein)blöd, um es richtig anzuwenden, aber mir war es entweder zu flüssig oder zu betonhart.
 Früher hatte ich ein Paniermehl von meinem Tackledealer mit drin, welches durch einen Anteil von Waffelmehl richtig fluffig war und zumindest in den stehenden / langsam fliessenden Gewässern bei uns, echt brauchbar war.
 Aber woher dieser Waffelmehlanteil genau kam, weiß ich bis heute auch nicht ;+


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*

Paniermehl dient als Basismehl genauso wie Waffelmehl bzw.Waffelbisqit.
Waffelbisquit ist leichter als vor genanntes Paniermehl
Die einzelnen Paniermehle unterscheiden sich aber in mehreren
Sorten und Eigenschaften.
Ergänzt werden diese Mehle durch andere um dem Futter Eigenschaften angedeihen zu lassen wie man sie für das
zu beangelnde Wasser braucht.

Die ,,Kunst " dabei ist das eben nicht nur eine Pampe endsteht sondern ein Futter, das durch div.Zutaten und die richtige ,meist in mehreren Etappen erfolgende Zugabe von Wasser
eine bestimmte Konsitenz erreicht so, das daß Futter im Wasser auch arbeiten kann.
Grundsätzlich ist hierbei die richtige Konsitenz wichtiger als der Geruch.
Stimmt diese nicht ,ist das Futter für den Arxxx.

Wahrscheinlich wird man auch mit Pampe den ein oder anderen Fisch bekommen aber mit der richtigen Konsitenz halt doch wesentlich mehr.|supergri

Ps. : Diverse Sorten gibt es im gut sortierten Angelladen,oder im Netz von namhaften Herstellern ,sind dann aber recht teuer.


----------



## Evildust

*AW: Futterezepte*

Feeder danke nochmal für den nützlichen Link:vik:


----------



## Luzif

*AW: Futterezepte*

tach,

@ Evildust:

Der Waffelbruch... halt Reste aus der Produktion, mit Anhaftungen der Füllung. Wenn es in Deiner Nähe so eine Fabrik gibt, kannste die ja mal anschreiben.
Ich find das Zeug wirklich hammermäßig, im stehenden Wasser einfach einweichen und füttern, im Bach eben mit Sand mischen, damits liegen bleibt. 

Gruß


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Nachdem ich gestern beim Feedern ein paar Meter weiter ein paar russische Angler stehen hatte, die - und das ist kein Witz - zum einen mit Ruten von 1,80 Länge und zum zweiten mit Futterkörben gefischt haben, in denen irgendwas gewesen sein muss, dass einen Anteil Beton enthielt. Jedenfalls haben die x-mal damit ausgeworfen ohne dass das Futter sich auch nur teilweise sichtbar gelöst hätte. Und sie haben gar nicht übel gefangen. Jedenfalls definitiv nicht weniger als ich, der ich mit feiner Bisserkennung und vorsichtig angemischtem lockeren Futter gefischt habe...


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*



Darket schrieb:


> Jedenfalls haben die x-mal damit ausgeworfen ohne dass das Futter sich auch nur teilweise sichtbar gelöst hätte. Und sie haben gar nicht übel gefangen. Jedenfalls definitiv nicht weniger als ich, der ich mit feiner Bisserkennung und vorsichtig angemischtem lockeren Futter gefischt habe...



|supergri Zu locker ist nicht gut genau wie zu fest.

Zu fest amit kannst du zumindest im Sommer wenn die Fische viel Nahrung aufnehmen keinen Schwarm am Platz halten,Brassen schonmal garnicht.
Ist aber besser als zu locker.

Zu locker: Dann ist schon das meiste weg bevor der Korb da liegt wo er hinsoll.
Zudem zieht das die Fische vom Platz weg.


----------



## fordprefect

*AW: Futterezepte*

Genau sowas wie Darket hab ich auch schon erlebt. Da war bei den Nachbarn auch noch nach ner viertel Stunde die Hälfte wieder mit rausgekommen.

Ich finde das mit dem selber Mischen schon spannend, aber selber nehme ich eigentlich immer das vom lokalen Angellade. 20 Kilo wären mir einfach zu viel. Da nehm ich lieber, was einfaches, was funktioniert und motz das noch ein wenig auf.

Wenn man jetzt nicht gerade enormen Konkurrenz Druck, wie bei nem Vereinsfischen hat, ist die feinste Nuance im Aroma vermutlich eh nicht soo ultra wichtig. Hauptsache die Konsistenz stimmt und das passt meist bei den fertigen Gebinden.

Noch eine Ergänzung: Das kaufen von so großen Mengen an Zutaten, wäre mir auch einfach zu Riskant. Angenommen ich verkalkulier mich mit meinem Rezept und das ist einfach Mist, dann habe ich da nachher nen halben Zentner schlechtes Futter. Wenn ich natürlich, wie manche hier, nen Draht zum Bäcker etc. hätte, wo man so Sachen umsonst abgreifen kann, da siehts anders aus. Da kann man ja ruhig ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*



> Zu locker: Dann ist schon das meiste weg bevor der Korb da liegt wo er hinsoll.
> Zudem zieht das die Fische vom Platz weg.


Ich habe da sehr bewusst locker gemischt. Da stand nämlich, wie ich vorher wusste, so viel Fisch, dass es nur darum ging den aufmerksam zu machen. Habe gar nicht wirklich einen Platz angelegt und echt gut gefangen. Habs dann bei meinen letzten paar Würfen gemerkt, da war das Futter alle und ich hab das ganze dann noch ein paar mal quasi als einfache Grundmontage gefischt. Da ging dann garnix mehr. Scheint also gezogen zu haben. Aber wie gesagt, die Russen nebendran mit ihrem Futter in der Konsistenz von Fensterkitt auch...


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*

Ich kaufe nur soviel ich brauche ,hier bekomme ich bei alles auch als Kiloware.

Ich habe gerade an @ Darket ein Rezept geschickt,vielleicht 
ließt er noch mit und leitet es an dich weiter,dann muss ich es nicht nocheinmal Schreiben.#t

Falls nicht schick mir einfach ne PM  bei Interesse .


----------



## fordprefect

*AW: Futterezepte*

Danke, für das Rezept und danke auch fürs weiter leiten.
Vlt. Probier ichs ja mal im Frühjahr aus. Bei manchen Zutaten wüsste ich allerdings nicht, wo ich die herbekomme.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*

Die meisten besser sortierten Angelläden haben nicht nur Fertigfutter, sondern auch Komponenten. Bestellen müsste auch gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Danke, für das Rezept und danke auch fürs weiter leiten.
> Vlt. Probier ichs ja mal im Frühjahr aus. Bei manchen Zutaten wüsste ich allerdings nicht, wo ich die herbekomme.



Sehr gern,die Zutaten bekomme ich bei uns vor Ort in den Angelläden.
Wird aber weniger ,da die ,,jüngeren"lieber auf Fertigmischungen setzen.

Meistens fahre ich nach NL rüber ,ist von hier aus um die Ecke , :q da bekomme ich alles zu einem Spotpreis bei guter Qualität.
Dem legalen Wettfischen dort sei dank.:vik:
Ansonsten gibt es die Mehle in sehr guter Qualität z.b von Sensas.
Von Michael Zammataro gibt es auch einiges an Mehlen.
Über deren Qualität kann ich nichts sagen.
Preislich liegen die etwas über denen was ich im Laden bezahle.
Geht aber noch.

Günstiger ist es auf alle Fälle im Laden als im Netz zu bestellen.


----------



## EMZET

*AW: Futterezepte*

Diese *Grundfuttermischung* ist gleichermaßen für Stillgewässer, fließende Gewässer und schnellfließende Gewässer geeignet. Mann kann es zum Feedern und zum Method-Feedern benutzen oder Futterballen daraus formen. Je nachdem wie viel Wasser man zugibt.

*Man nehme:*
 1000gr. Paniermehl
 50gr. Weizenmehl, 405
 250gr. Frolic, fein gemahlen
 150gr. Hartmais, geschrotet bis 0,5mm
 150gr. Weizen, geschrotet bis 0,5mm
 50gr. Hanfsaat, fein gemahlen (wer kann vorher rösten)
 10gr. Löslicher Kaffee, zum abdunkeln und als Aroma
 50gr. Kakaogetränk, zum abdunkeln und als Aroma
 5gr. Salz

Weitere Aromen sind eigentlich nicht nötig. Wer möchte kann aber gerne noch etwas dazu geben. Doch bedenke: weniger ist oft mehr 

Zeit für die Herstellung mit einem guten Mixer max. 15 Minuten.

Nur sehr vorsichtig anfeuchten! Nach ca. 20-30 Minuten nachfeuchten, Muss / sollte gesiebt werden.

Kosten: Pro 1000g ca. 1,18 €


----------



## ulli1958m

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit fertigen Kartoffelbreipulver im Grundfutter....wie verhält es sich?

Ausserdem suche ich noch Kaffeeweiser/Milchpulver (keine Kindernahrung) welches sich auch im *kalten* Wasser auflöst....bei allen mir bekannten steht immer nur "in den _*heißen*_ Kaffee geben"

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Futterezepte*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit fertigen Kartoffelbreipulver im Grundfutter....wie verhält es sich?
> 
> Gruss
> Ulli #h



Im Futter nicht, aber würde davon abraten. Das Zeug pampt und klebt wie Hund.


----------



## Werraschreck

*AW: Futterezepte*



EMZET schrieb:


> Diese *Grundfuttermischung* ist gleichermaßen für Stillgewässer, fließende Gewässer und schnellfließende Gewässer geeignet. Mann kann es zum Feedern und zum Method-Feedern benutzen oder Futterballen daraus formen. Je nachdem wie viel Wasser man zugibt.
> 
> *Man nehme:*
> 1000gr. Paniermehl
> 50gr. Weizenmehl, 405
> 250gr. Frolic, fein gemahlen
> 150gr. Hartmais, geschrotet bis 0,5mm
> 150gr. Weizen, geschrotet bis 0,5mm
> 50gr. Hanfsaat, fein gemahlen (wer kann vorher rösten)
> 10gr. Löslicher Kaffee, zum abdunkeln und als Aroma
> 50gr. Kakaogetränk, zum abdunkeln und als Aroma
> 5gr. Salz
> 
> Weitere Aromen sind eigentlich nicht nötig. Wer möchte kann aber gerne noch etwas dazu geben. Doch bedenke: weniger ist oft mehr
> 
> Zeit für die Herstellung mit einem guten Mixer max. 15 Minuten.
> 
> Nur sehr vorsichtig anfeuchten! Nach ca. 20-30 Minuten nachfeuchten, Muss / sollte gesiebt werden.
> 
> Kosten: Pro 1000g ca. 1,18 €


kein wunder das die fische in der werra hyperaktiv sind -bitte auf entkoffiniert umsteigen


----------



## Darket

*AW: Futterezepte*



> Ausserdem suche ich noch Kaffeeweiser/Milchpulver (keine Kindernahrung) welches sich auch im kalten Wasser auflöst....bei allen mir bekannten steht immer nur "in den heißen Kaffee geben"


Ich hab das Zeug von Top Secret genutzt. Im Kilosack auch nicht teurer als Kaffeeweißer und zumindest im Futter war die Wolkenbildung beim Einwerfen so stark, dass ich davon ausgehen muss, dass es sich gut löst.


----------



## jigga1986

*AW: Futterezepte*

was für michverhältnis soll ich machen?

hab

1kg paniermehl
1kg maismehl
1kg dunkles brassen futter
1 dose mais

stehendes gewässer


----------



## DUSpinner

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hierzu müsste ich zunächst Deinen Zielfisch, die Angelart und die Angeldauer kennen. 
  Außerdem ist es schwierig, Dir Tipps zu geben, Da ich weder Deine ;-), die Stillwasserverhältnisse als auch die von Dir genannten (konkreten) Futterzutaten kenne.
  Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, um welche Art von Paniermehl (Brötchenmehl, Hartweizenpaniermehl, Brotmehl etc.), die Marke/Art des dunklen Brassenfutters und die Art des Maismehls (grob, fein)  ist, da dies für die Konsistenz des Futters wesentliche Faktoren sind.


----------



## thefinish

*AW: Futterezepte*

such ein brassen rezept 
sollte schwer sein und ohne haferflocken paniermehl und co
schlögel zammataro .... in der richtung 
eine mischung mit erfahrung such ich
für den rhein und an der maas in holland soll dies eingesetzt werden


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: Futterezepte*

*DIE *Bastelanleitung schlichtweg.:q

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php


----------



## Forelle74

*AW: Futterezepte*

Hab ne Seite gefunden auf der man sich sein Futter selbst zusammen stellen kann.
Ich denke das  ist grad für Anfänger beim futtermischen Interressant
Futtermehle gibts dort auch in großer Auswahl.
Für alle dies Interresiert und die es noch nicht kennen:m

https://www.fischmix.de/


----------



## Bibbelmann

*AW: Futterezepte*

Brutal was es da alles gibt.
Meine Empfehlung: reichlich Lebendfutter oder eine Mischung die eine hohe Eiweißwertigkeit hat (also das volle Spektrum der Aminosäuren, nicht nur einfach "viel Eiweiß"). Weizenprotein braucht Michprotein; Lebendfutter dazu geht immer gut, hochwertiges tierisches Eiweiss dazu geht sicher auch gut. 

Fische sind von Natur aus nicht vegan sondern leben von tierischem Eiweiß (dem darin enthaltenen Spektrum von Aminosäuren) und bei all den pflanzlichen Mischkomponenten muss man da aufpassen dass die Eiweißwertigkeit insgesamt noch da ist.


Wer isst schon Brot ohne Käse für mehrere Tage am Stück. Mit Käse gehts
Oder Kartoffeln mit Ei...geht auch lang. Nur KArtoffeln hingegen. 
Das ist wie am Fließband bei BMW wenn dreissig rechte Aussenspiegel kommen aber kein einziger linker.

Abwechslung  ist wichtig, und wenn es nachhaltig überzeugen soll auf die Wertigkeit des beinhalteten Eiweiß achten.


----------



## Piru80

*AW: Futterezepte*

Danke für die Seite, @ Forelle74.
Ist wirklich interessant.Hast du das schon mal getestet,ob die Mischungen auch was bringen?
Werde mir das auch mal genauer ansehen,wenn ich die Zeit habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74

*AW: Futterezepte*

hi,
ich bin auf die Seite gekommen weil ich ein Zutat gesucht habe.
Habs dann aber auch bei nem Händler zufällig bekommen.

Praktisch finde ich den "Fischmixer" ist so ne Art konfigurator.
Du gibst dein Gewässer ein und am Ende bekommste ein geeignetes Futter.

Ich mische mein Fuiter selbst, und mache auch die meisten Mehle selber.

Wenn du am Schluß des Futtermixers auf"mehr erfahren" gehst siehst du auch alle Einzellzutaten.

Die bringen bestimmt was


----------



## ulli1958m

Hänge mich mal hier rein zum Thema Lockstoff = Kaffeesatz/Kaffeeprüd???

Wir haben seit einiger Zeit einen Kaffeevollautomaten....der schmeißt am Ende immer diesen noch soooo gut riechenden Kaffeesatz heraus.
Hat einer das schon mal im Anfutter mit verarbeitet und Vorteile oder Nachteile erlebt?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Nachmittags um drei, zusammen mit Kuchenresten - warum nicht? 

Keine Ahnung.
Ich habe um bitter und sauer immer nen Bogen gemacht.


----------



## Kochtopf

Nimm den kaffeesatz für Würmer hast d mehr von


----------



## ulli1958m

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Ich habe um bitte und sauer immer nen Bogen gemacht.


Dachte es roch so irgendwie doch noch sehr nach röstig....und Hanf gibbet ja auch geröstet und läuft in den Wintermonaten recht gut....um sauer würd ich auch einen Bogen machen...da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da eine Schwanzflosse drauf anspringt


----------



## ulli1958m

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nimm den kaffeesatz für Würmer hast d mehr von


Vermehren die sich dann besser, schneller??


----------



## Kochtopf

Es ist Futter und bringt Feuchtigkeit rein und steht unkompliziert zur Verfügung. Mir reicht das auf der plusseite.


----------



## Kochtopf

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Dachte es roch so irgendwie doch noch sehr nach röstig....und Hanf gibbet ja auch geröstet und läuft in den Wintermonaten recht gut....um sauer würd ich auch einen Bogen machen...da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das da eine Schwanzflosse drauf anspringt


In NL sollen einige ihre Partikel mit Zitronensaft kochen und die Säure soll die Kohlenhydrate aufschlüsseln oder so ähnlich


----------



## Professor Tinca

Machen kann man bestimmt vieles und noch mehr.
Ob es dann "besser" geht ist die Frage. Wichtiger als ausgefallene Futter-Ingredienzen ist es, dort zu angeln wo hungrige Fische sind.


----------



## Kochtopf

Keine Frage Herr Kollege. Interessant wird es halt wenn du an einem Gewässer mit vielen Kollegen fischst. Dann ist abheben von der Masse sinnig.
Btw gab es bei "Ich geh angeln" mal den sehr anstrengenden und langweiligen Contest zwischen zwei hampeln wo einer dem anderen Essig als Sabotageakt ins Futter geschüttet hat - was allerdings keine Auswirkungen auf's beissverhalten hatte


----------



## Professor Tinca

Erstaunlich aber unterstreicht auch nur das was ich schrieb.
Wenn die Fische da und hungrig sind, ist das Futter nebensächlich.

Man kann bestimmt alle möglichen biologischen Küchenabfälle ins Futter tun. Nur warum?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Den Kaffeesatz verwenden Speedfischer als Imitation für kleine Bachflochkrebse in Futterwolken. Der Tipp ist nen Insider und wird weniger gerne geteilt. Ich bin mal so frei. 

Kaffee habe ich dieses Jahr als Aroma für Rotaugen im Hafen verwendet, allerdings waren keine da. Stattdessen fing ich Brassen. Funktioniert generell wie jeder Geruch, der Tag/Fisch entscheidet über das Ergebnis.

Was hervorragend auf Karpfen/Schleien funktioniert ist geriebene Schale von stark riechenden Mandarinen. Gibt im Winter ne Sorte, die riecht Kilometerweit.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Na hoffentlich verstehen die Fische das auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man kann bestimmt alle möglichen biologischen Küchenabfälle ins Futter tun. Nur warum?



Tatsächlich verrennen sich Angler beim Thema Lockstoffe am Meisten. Man muss ich darüber immer im klaren sein, das der Eigengeruch eines Futters aufgrund der Mehle schon seine Wirkung erzielt. Die hohe Dosierung eines Lockstoffes ist auch immer Vogelwild. Die Menge richtet sich nämlich nicht nach dem Wetter, sondern:

Der Belastung des Gewässer.

Die Wettkampfangler mussten zu DDR Zeiten einfach 1/4 Lockstoff auf den Eimer nutzen, weil die Suppe, was wir heute Wasser nennen, sonst vom Fisch mit dem Aroma nicht zu trennen ist. Für saubere Gewässer ist das nicht gültig, da kommt eher das Verscheuchen bei raus, weil es eine Reizbombe wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja da ist was dran.
Je trüber das Wasser desto stinkiger durfte oder musste der Köder bisweilen sein.


----------



## yukonjack

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Keine Frage Herr Kollege. Interessant wird es halt wenn du an einem Gewässer mit vielen Kollegen fischst. Dann ist abheben von der Masse sinnig.
> Btw gab es bei "Ich geh angeln" mal den sehr anstrengenden und langweiligen Contest zwischen zwei hampeln wo einer dem anderen Essig als Sabotageakt ins Futter geschüttet hat - was allerdings keine Auswirkungen auf's beissverhalten hatte


Ich werde beim nächsten Hegefischen mal das Futter meiner 30 Kollegen kontrollieren und danach mein eigenes anmischen.(wenn die mich dann noch mitmachen lassen) Ich denke mit nem bißchen Heizöl werde ich mit dem "Abheben "nicht falsch liegen.


----------



## feederbrassen

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich denke mit nem bißchen Heizöl werde ich mit dem "Abheben "nicht falsch liegen.


Von Petroleum habe ich schon gehört  ,ist ja vom Geruch nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Ukel

Ein früherer Angelkollege hatte gern Terpentin oder Terpentinersatz als Aroma im Futter und hat damit auch gute Ergebnisse erzielt. 
Als vor 30 Jahren und länger unsere Flüsse noch zur Abwasserentsorgung dienten, waren die Konzentrate von Top Secret in großer Menge das A und O im Futter, extrem süß und geruchsintensiv, damit überhaupt irgendetwas an die Geruchs- und Geschmackssensoren vordringt. Heutzutage wäre solch ein Futter selber wahrscheinlich zu einer Störfallmeldung geeignet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Ein früherer Angelkollege hatte gern Terpentin oder Terpentinersatz als Aroma im Futter und hat damit auch gute Ergebnisse erzielt.
> Als vor 30 Jahren und länger unsere Flüsse noch zur Abwasserentsorgung dienten, waren die Konzentrate von Top Secret in großer Menge das A und O im Futter, extrem süß und geruchsintensiv, damit überhaupt irgendetwas an die Geruchs- und Geschmackssensoren vordringt. Heutzutage wäre solch ein Futter selber wahrscheinlich zu einer Störfallmeldung geeignet.



Der gute Gustav (Chef von TS) hatte das mit deiner Begründung auf Facebook ebenfalls so vorgetragen. Finde ich in der Summe auch sinnig. Im Wasser lösen sich ALLE Stoffe zu einer Einheit, die Kunst ist es, in diesem Strom aus Molekülen die richtige Lockwirkung zu erzielen. Klingt einfach, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der gute Gustav (Chef von TS) hatte das mit deiner Begründung auf Facebook ebenfalls so vorgetragen. Finde ich in der Summe auch sinnig. Im Wasser lösen sich ALLE Stoffe zu einer Einheit, die Kunst ist es, in diesem Strom aus Molekülen die richtige Lockwirkung zu erzielen. Klingt einfach, ist es aber nicht.


Ist genau wie beim Kochen: manche Zutaten harmonieren miteinander und manche eben nicht. Die Kunst ist es, die zueinander passenden zu finden. Ist bei den Fischen nicht viel anders, wobei wir leider nicht immer wissen, was die Flossenträger im jeweiligen Gewässer oder am jeweiligen Tag gerade besonders mögen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Ist genau wie beim Kochen: manche Zutaten harmonieren miteinander und manche eben nicht. Die Kunst ist es, die zueinander passenden zu finden. Ist bei den Fischen nicht viel anders, wobei wir leider nicht immer wissen, was die Flossenträger im jeweiligen Gewässer oder am jeweiligen Tag gerade besonders mögen.



Man darf auch nicht die Augen vergessen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, das gewisse Fischarten eindeutig über die Sehleistung ihre Nahrung favorisiert lokalisieren. Döbel/Alande/Rotaugen/Rotfedern sind typische Vertreter. Wer Insekten von der Wasseroberfläche mit Präzision pflückt, lässt sich also auch über farbliche Reize animieren.

Bei Lockstoffen halte ich viele Faktoren für Ausschlaggebend, aber eines ist sicher: Aromen verbinden sich auch mit dem Geschmack. Ein Fisch schmeckt auf Distanz, was wiederum bedeutet, das die Wahrheit noch Komplizierter ist, als erwartet. Das Wasser bindet alles gleichermaßen, finde sich zurecht, wer kann!


----------



## feederbrassen

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das Wasser bindet alles gleichermaßen, finde sich zurecht, wer kann!


Einfach kann jeder.
Teile aber insgesamt deine oben beschriebene Aussage.
Mit Lockstoffen ist es heikel da kann man ganz schnell den ganzen Platz verbrennen,deshalb immer Vorsicht mit den Zusätzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Einfach kann jeder.
> Teile aber insgesamt deine oben beschriebene Aussage.
> Mit Lockstoffen ist es heikel da kann man ganz schnell den ganzen Platz verbrennen,deshalb immer Vorsicht mit den Zusätzen.



Ich arbeite sehr dezent mit Lockstoffen, die Mehle riechen ohnehin stark. Natürlich kann auch Aroma-X bessere Ergebnisse produzieren. Sowas findet man aber eher über Jahre, denn Wochen raus. Da müssen die Jahreszeiten, Witterungen und andere Faktoren im Blick gehalten werden.

Rein Wissenschaftlich ist die Nummer sicherlich umfangreicher, als vermutet. Mir alles Banane, solange der Kescher sich füllt.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man darf auch nicht die Augen vergessen. Ich bin davon überzeugt, das gewisse Fischarten eindeutig über die Sehleistung ihre Nahrung favorisiert lokalisieren. Döbel/Alande/Rotaugen/Rotfedern sind typische Vertreter. Wer Insekten von der Wasseroberfläche mit Präzision pflückt, lässt sich also auch über farbliche Reize animieren.
> 
> Bei Lockstoffen halte ich viele Faktoren für Ausschlaggebend, aber eines ist sicher: Aromen verbinden sich auch mit dem Geschmack. Ein Fisch schmeckt auf Distanz, was wiederum bedeutet, das die Wahrheit noch Komplizierter ist, als erwartet. Das Wasser bindet alles gleichermaßen, finde sich zurecht, wer kann!


Das ist ja das Schöne am Angeln, es gibt unzählige Faktoren, die man glaubt, beeinflussen zu können, manchmal klappt es, manchmal nicht, weil wir den wichtigsten Faktor, welcher auch immer das sei, gerade nicht erkannt haben. 
Die DARR (Döbel/Alande/Rotaugen/Rotfedern) reagieren sehr auf optische Reize, mMn aber mehr auf eingeschossene Köder wie Maden, Pinkys, Caster usw., beim Futter nehmen wir hier bei uns auf diese Fischarten wegen der meistens klaren Gewässer braunes bis schwarzes Futter. 
Zum Glück gibt es ja viele Fertigfutter, die funktionieren und für viele Angler befriedigende Ergebnisse liefern. Ich selber mische auch gern selber oder bei Fertigfutter noch manches hinzu, nur sollte man bedenken, dass viele andere Faktoren ebenfalls eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

Ukel schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Schöne am Angeln



Ich selber bin zum Selbstmischen übergegangen, weil es sehr Reizvoll ist. Darüberhinaus ist der Preis für Vielangler absolut Vorteilhaft. Isoliert ist Futter natürlich nur ein einzelner Baustein des Erfolges, logischerweise kann ich aber keine Fische fangen, wo keine sind. Futter ist für mich Macht, weil ich selektieren kann und in der Lage bin, die Gegebenheiten zu Bestimmen. Eine Glocke von Wolke über dem kiesigen Boden lässt den Hakenköder 2 Handbreit über Grund schneller bei Rotaugen verschwinden. Ohne Glocke sinkt die Chance. Jahr für Jahr mache ich diese Beobachtung bei Hegeveranstaltungen bei uns gerade im Stippen.

Dahingehend ist für mich ein gutes Lockfutter immer Wichtig. Nur musst du auch es Kennen und Verstehen. Geht durch Selbstmischen meiner Meinung nach am Besten.


----------



## feederbrassen

Wenn ich im Keller Futter anmache riecht das ganze Haus danach .
Da ist dann nichts drin außer den ,,Standardmehlen".
Wenn ich mir dann dazu ausmale das die Fische alles oder besser vieles davon um ein x faches besser wahrnehmen könen als ich.............
Deshalb : Lockstoffe setzte ich erst wärend des fischens zu wenn überhaupt.
Dezend zugesetzt kann es der bringer sein,quasi der Turbo aber etwas zuviel... oder das falsche............
kannst du einpacken.


----------



## Ukel

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich selber bin zum Selbstmischen übergegangen, weil es sehr Reizvoll ist.
> .......
> Dahingehend ist für mich ein gutes Lockfutter immer Wichtig. Nur musst du auch es Kennen und Verstehen. Geht durch Selbstmischen meiner Meinung nach am Besten.



Seit Mitte der 80er Jahre des vergangenen Jahrtausends hab ich mein Futter selber gemischt, davor war man darauf angewiesen, was der lokale Angelhändler so im Regal stehen hatte, und das war meistens nicht sehr viel. Der Bäcker hat sich damals immer gewundert, warum ich immer das ganze Paniermehl im Laden aufgekauft habe, bis er irgendwann mal nachfragte.
Damals war dann WR Kremkus das zweite Mal Weltmeister geworden und im Jahr 84 kam eine Broschüre von DAM raus, in der WRK „alles über Anfüttern“ erklärte. Für mich war das ein Aha-Erlebnis, habe einiges davon umgesetzt und manches davon ist auch heute gültig. Seine dort empfohlenen Futtermischungen funktionieren auch heute noch oft sehr gut. Lustige Namen hatten seine damals angebotenen Fertigfuttermischungen, neben seinem „Mein Futter“ (seine WM-Mischung) gab es Plötzenspaß, Brassenschmaus und Karpfentraum, die auch alle bestens funktionierten.
Irgendwann, seit Mosella kam und später v.d.Eynde, Sensas usw., bin ich auch auf Fertigmischungen umgestiegen, neuerdings aber auch wieder mehr auf Selbermischen, weils Spaß macht und man auch mal etwas anderes als die Anderen anzubieten hat.
Die DAM-Broschüre habe ich immer noch, vielleicht poste ich mal was davon.


----------



## DUSpinner

Ich habe ab Ende der 70er Jahren auch wegen der Menge des versenkten Futters mein Futter immer selber gemischt. Es war auch fängig. Mit dem Ende der Wettfischerei Anfang der 90er Jahren sank der Jahresverbrauch  unter 10 % und es wurde überwiegend gefeedert. Deshalb bin ich zu Fertigfutter von v.d. Eynde mit der selben guten Fangergebnissen gewechselt. Da die beiden Bezugsquellen GP Paulus und HSC Limburg versiegt waren, habe ich mir wieder Einzelmehle in Kleingebinden von 1-3 kg bestellt, aus denen ich zwei Basismehle (Stipp- und Feederfutter) gemischt habe. Diese wurden bevor es ans  Wasser ging, den (Strömungs)Verhältnissen durch Zugabe von bindenden bzw. schnell auflösenden Grundstoffen angepasst. Diese waren genauso fängig wie die Fertigmischungen und sogar geringfügig günstiger.


----------



## Ukel

Endlich Zeit gefunden, hatte ja in Aussicht gestellt, mal die alte DAM-Broschüre mit Wolf-Rüdiger Kremkus zu posten, nun ist’s soweit, hier mal ein paar Bilder davon anno 1984:
















Oh schade, von der Redaktion gelöscht? Ah ja, nicht dran gedacht, Urheberrechte....


----------



## Ukel

Weiter gehts















Dito


----------



## Ukel

Und der Rest


----------



## Kampf_Karpfen340

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
da wir demnächst in unserem Angelverein einen Wettkampfangeln haben bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Lockstoff für Brassen oder Rotaugen, sodass ich auch mal bei den vorderen Plätzen dabei sein kann. Kann mir jemand was sehr gutes empfehlen ? Geangelt wird an einem See, wo es viele Rotaugen gibt und man bekommt auch ab und an eine Schleie oder eine Brasse.


----------



## phirania

Hat hier schon mal jemand mit Kaffeepulver im Anfutter Erfahrung gemacht,oderes selber probiert.?


----------



## nostradamus

phirania schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand mit Kaffeepulver im Anfutter Erfahrung gemacht,oderes selber probiert.?



Hi,
ja. Ist absolut ok und günstig! 
Gruß


----------



## feederbrassen

phirania schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand mit Kaffeepulver im Anfutter Erfahrung gemacht,oderes selber probiert.?


Kaffeesatz nicht aber kaffeepulver eignet sich gut um Maden einzufärben. 
Einfach zwei bis drei Tage drin rumlaufen lassen. 
Sie bekommen einen leichten
 Bronzeton und etwas Röstaroma.


----------



## Nunez

*Hallo liebe Petrijünger,*

Ich wollt euch auch gern mein Allroundfutter das je nach Gegebenheiten angepasst werden kann.
Das Allroundfutter hat eine neutrale Klebekraft die je nach Wasserdosierung gesteigert werden kann um im Fluss oder
auf einer flachen Sandbank im Baggersee angeboten werden kann. es eignet sich hervorragend  zum ''strecken'' des Fertigfutter aus dem Angelladen seines Vertrauens !
_
*Die Zutaten für 1 Kg Futter.

500 Gramm Paniermehl
300 Gramm Maismehl
100 Gramm Biskuit Teig/ Mehl
50 Gramm Kokosflocken*_
*50 Gramm Leinsamen*




_Das Futter ist recht süß kann aber herb, scharf, salzig, fischig usw. verfeinert werden ! Da Paniermehl eine zu starke Klebekraft hat,_
geben wir Mehle mit weniger Klebekraft aber größerer Wolkenbildung hinzu. der Biskuitteig macht das Futter lecker süß.

Mein Tipp: *Flavor Drops!



*
_die kleinen Fläschchen findet man in gut sortierten Supermärkten oder im Internet. Die Drops kommen morgens in meinen Naturjogurt und am Wochenende in mein Grundfutter. Alternativ kann man auch zum Backzubehör wie Bitter-Mandelöl oder Orangen-Paste greifen. WICHTIG !! Das Aroma in das Wasser, nicht in das Futter geben, sonst verteilt sich das Aroma ungleichmäßig !_


*Das Ergebinis ist ein solides Grundfutter*
_Die Kokosflocken und Leinsamen erzeugen eine große Wolke die Weißfische auf den Platz ziehen. Die Mehle halten sie für eine Weile am Spot._




_Um den Geschmack des jeweiligen Zielfisches zu treffen, oder größere Weißfische an zu locken  kann man das Futter mit z.B.
Castern, zerschnittenen Würmern, Maden, Mais, Haferflocken.Hanf, Pellets oder zerstoßenen Boilies an passen._




Ich hoffe ihr hattet spaß beim lesen und seid inspiriert euch mal ein eigenes Rezept zu erstellen. Probiert es mal mit euren Kindern aus, da ich bald Papa werde freue ich mich schon drauf mit den zweien (es werden Zwillinge) in der Küche das Futter herzustellen und dann am Wasser zu sitzen und ihnen die Faszination Angeln in die Stiefel zu legen. 

Petri und bleibt in dieser Zeit  gesund,

euer Petri Buddy Nunez


----------



## Chief Brolly

Ich habe seit einem Jahr tierische Futterkomponenten erfolgreich in Verwendung, allerdings fürs feedern mit Futterkörbchen. 

Da ich beim Köfi- Fang mit der Senke auch mit einem Fukö über dem Netz arbeite und innerhalb kürzester Zeit meine Köfis habe, hier mein Tip für euch:
Im Netz gibt es bei Paul's Mühle bzw. Vogelfutter 24.de getrocknete Maden, Mehlwürmer, Shrimps, Bachflohkrebse usw. zu kaufen. 
Diese Sorten habe ich mir bestellt. 
Daraus mache ich dann eine Mischung, die ich im Mixer mahle und mit Paniermehl und einer Fertig-Futtermischung vermische.

Dazu kommen noch die Tierchen direkt aus dem Beutel hinzu. 
Diese verbreiten als Mehl verarbeitet und auch so, ganz, ein sehr intensives Aroma! 

Wer auf Grund mit Maden und Mehlwürmern angelt, wird sich wundern, wieviele Fischarten an den Futterplatz angelockt werden! 

Fotos mache ich gleich. Habe mein Spezialfutter bisher in Fluß und Kanal erfolgreich eingesetzt, im Stillwasser wird es natürlich auch gut funktionieren!


----------



## Kochtopf

Hmmm schonmal probiert diebMaden zu rehydrieren? In UK scheint es Usus zu sein Krill Mehl an Teig etc zu geben, also warum nicht auch ins Futter


----------



## Chief Brolly

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hmmm schonmal probiert diebMaden zu rehydrieren? In UK scheint es Usus zu sein Krill Mehl an Teig etc zu geben, also warum nicht auch ins Futter



Naja, im Wasser quellen die sowieso auf.... Die Futterpartikel sind alle weich und von den Fischen gut aufzunehmen. 
Mit den Bachflohkrebsen müsste ich es mal versuchen, die wären eigentlich ein ganz guter Köder fürs stippen... 

Wenn man mal keine frischen Maden oder so hat, kann Plan B mit getrockneten und rehydrierten Insekten und Insektenlarven auch funktionieren, nur habe ich damit keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bachflohkrebsen




Die mass man lange einweichen sonst steigen sie auf und treiben weg.  
Wasserflöhe sind dagegen recht schnell eingeweicht.


----------



## fischimnetz71

Hallihallo, 

jeder Angler schwört doch bekanntlich auf sein geheimes Erfolgsrezept  

Hier einmal mein Tipp für Weißfische jeglicher Art: 
- 100 g Vogelfutter
- 3 Packungen Vanillepudding 
- 1 Dose Mais 
- 50 g Mehl 
- 60 g Weizen 
- 80 g Melasse
- 1 Packung Maden (gaaaaanz wichtig!) 
Anschließend alle Zutaten mit Wasser mischen (hier findet man nach und nach das perfekte Mischverhältnis) 

Guten Appetit  
Lg Frank


----------



## yukonjack

fischimnetz71 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> jeder Angler schwört doch bekanntlich auf sein geheimes Erfolgsrezept
> 
> Hier einmal mein Tipp für Weißfische jeglicher Art:
> *- 100 g Vogelfutter*
> - 3 Packungen Vanillepudding
> - 1 Dose Mais
> - 50 g Mehl
> - 60 g Weizen
> - 80 g Melasse
> - 1 Packung Maden (gaaaaanz wichtig!)
> Anschließend alle Zutaten mit Wasser mischen (hier findet man nach und nach das perfekte Mischverhältnis)
> 
> Guten Appetit
> Lg Frank


Wellensittig oder Papageienfutter?


----------



## fischimnetz71

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wellensittig oder Papageienfutter?



Moin, 

bislang habe ich nur Erfahrungen mit Wellensittigfutter gemacht. Ich denke aber, dass es auch hervorragend mit Papageienfutter funktionieren wird


----------



## Lemmy 2016

fischimnetz71 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> jeder Angler schwört doch bekanntlich auf sein geheimes Erfolgsrezept
> 
> Hier einmal mein Tipp für Weißfische jeglicher Art:
> - 100 g Vogelfutter
> - 3 Packungen Vanillepudding
> - 1 Dose Mais
> - 50 g Mehl
> - 60 g Weizen
> - 80 g Melasse
> - 1 Packung Maden (gaaaaanz wichtig!)
> Anschließend alle Zutaten mit Wasser mischen (hier findet man nach und nach das perfekte Mischverhältnis)
> 
> Guten Appetit
> Lg Frank


drei packungen vanillepudding?   wie kriegst du die denn ins wasser?


----------



## Forelle74

fischimnetz71 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> jeder Angler schwört doch bekanntlich auf sein geheimes Erfolgsrezept
> 
> Hier einmal mein Tipp für Weißfische jeglicher Art:
> - 100 g Vogelfutter
> - 3 Packungen Vanillepudding
> - 1 Dose Mais
> - 50 g Mehl
> - 60 g Weizen
> - 80 g Melasse
> - 1 Packung Maden (gaaaaanz wichtig!)
> Anschließend alle Zutaten mit Wasser mischen (hier findet man nach und nach das perfekte Mischverhältnis)
> 
> Guten Appetit
> Lg Frank


Hallo
Das klingt recht pappig.
Nimmst du Harten Weizen oder Flocken etc...
Feederst du damit oder wirfst du alls Bälle?


----------



## Forelle74

Hier mal meine 2 Lieblings Rezepte:
Schleie Spezial 1kg :
Ziehzeit: 6-12h

200g Hanfkörner gemahlen.
200g Brotmehl Dunkel
200g Forelli gemahlen.
100g Pellets 2mm (Forelli)
100g Kakao.
100g Birdfood
100g Coprahmelasse
Vorm Wässern Partikel beimischen.
Vorm Angeln Maden, Rotwürmer etc... beimengen.


The Method Spezial. 900g :
Ziehzeit: 10-15 min.
150g gerösteter Hanf
200g Grieß (Hartweizen)
100g Coprahmelasse
100g Maismehl
100g Haferflocken geschrotet(Kernige)
100g Kokosraspel
100g Birdfood geschrotet
050g Erdnüsse gemahlen.
2 El. Curry
Eingelegte Hanfkörner beimischen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## yukonjack

Ich glaube es gibt mehr Futterrezepte wie Sternlein am Himmel (und alle funktionieren irgendwie)


----------



## fischimnetz71

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> drei packungen vanillepudding?   wie kriegst du die denn ins wasser?



Oh ich meinte natürlich nur das Pulver...mein Fehler


----------



## Lemmy 2016

fischimnetz71 schrieb:


> Oh ich meinte natürlich nur das Pulver...mein Fehler


 endlich mal jemand mit humor! danke dafür!


----------



## subterranea

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte jetzt im Herbst versuchen, große Rotfedern (im See) zu überlisten. Dazu würde ich ein Futter mit starker Wolkenbildung verwenden. Dabei wird immer wieder Hanfmehl genannt. In meinen umliegenden Angelläden gibt das allerdings nicht. Muss man das selber herstellen, oder gibts Alternativen dazu?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kann man online bestellen - geröstet und ungeröstet.
Googel mal.


----------



## Tobias85

Alrternativ Futterhanf aus dem Zoofachhandel (da, wo du Futter für die heimsichen Wildvögel findest) und dann ab in die Kaffeemühle oder den Standmixer.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
ich koche den Hanf ab und dann ab ins futter. Dazu kommt noch Weizen oder Gerste und fertig.
Mittlerweile mache ich selten Mais ins Futter.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## subterranea

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Alrternativ Futterhanf aus dem Zoofachhandel (da, wo du Futter für die heimsichen Wildvögel findest) und dann ab in die Kaffeemühle oder den Standmixer.


Danke für den Tip!
Ich finde die Preise, für das Zeug ganz schön fettig. Ich weiß, dass Hanf teuer ist, aber zum Angeln... 
Da ich das Zeug ja nicht unbedingt als Lockfutter, sondern in erster Linie zur Bildung einer ordentlichen Wolke nutzen möchte, würde mich doch noch interessieren, ob es günstigere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca

subterranea schrieb:


> ...... *zur Bildung einer ordentlichen Wolke* nutzen möchte, würde mich doch noch interessieren, ob es günstigere Alternativen gibt.




Milch oder Milchpulver zB..


----------



## nostradamus

Hi,
warum willst du Wolken haben? Das verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht! Du willst doch grosse Exmplare fangen und da ist eine Wolkenbildung nicht sonderlich gut, da du die
kleinen anlockst. Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, versuche es eher mit dem was sie lieben Weizen und Hanf etc. .

Ansonsten nimm halt milchpulver ...


----------



## Tobias85

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Milch oder Milchpulver zB..



Oder feines Maismehl, bei warmem Wasser auch Kaffeeweißer gehen auch. Sind vielleicht auch leichter zu bekommen als Milchpulver.


----------



## subterranea

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder feines Maismehl



Wird das kein klebriger Kleister. So, wie dieses Bisquit-Zeug?
Wozu nimmt man das überhaupt?


----------



## Forelle74

subterranea schrieb:


> Wird das kein klebriger Kleister. So, wie dieses Bisquit-Zeug?
> Wozu nimmt man das überhaupt?


Ich denke du meinst Coprah Melasse.
In der richtigen Dosierung bindet es gut.

Optimal für Method Futter zb.wenn es eben keine lose Wolke sein soll.
Da soll es erst am Grund aufgehen.

Einzelln oder zusammen gepanscht taugt alles nix.
Die richtige Mischung machts.


----------



## Andal

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst Coprah Melasse.
> In der richtigen Dosierung bindet es gut.
> 
> Optimal für Method Futter zb.wenn es eben keine lose Wolke sein soll.
> Da soll es erst am Grund aufgehen.
> 
> Einzelln oder zusammen gepanscht taugt alles nix.
> Die richtige Mischung machts.


Coprah Melasse geht aber im Wasser wieder auf - der zuckerigen Melasse sei Dank. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Paniermehl - einmal Klumpen, immer Klumpen!


----------



## Forelle74

Andal schrieb:


> Coprah Melasse geht aber im Wasser wieder auf - der zuckerigen Melasse sei Dank. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Paniermehl - einmal Klumpen, immer Klumpen!


Da fällt mir grad was zu ein.
Ich hatte mal jemand neben mir sitzen an nem größeren Weiher .
Er hat gefeedert. 
Erstmal war der Klumpen in etwa so groß wie ne Orange und die Konsistenz ähnlich wie Beton.
Dann wurde des Teil ca. 70m rausgepfeffert und der Einschlag hat glaub ich erstmal auch meinen Platz leergefegt.
Nach ner Stunde in etwa zog er den Ball fast genau so groß wieder raus wie er reingeflogen ist  .
Aber er hat Fische gefangen. 
Zumindest ein paar Brassen.


----------



## Andal

Da mag das Prinzip von "The Methode", nicht zu verwechseln mit Methodfeedern, wieder etwas mit reinspielen. Extrem bindiges Futter, das nur gering gröbere Partikel absondert. Dazu ein relativ kurzes Vorfach, dass die Fische nur den freiligenden Köder in der unmittelbaren Nähe des Ballens finden. Im Original werden da recht schwere Futterbleie (die dreiflügeligen...) und Haarmontagen benützt. Eine recht erfolgreiche Art, um auf Karpfen und schwere Brassen zu fischen.


----------



## Tobias85

subterranea schrieb:


> Wird das kein klebriger Kleister. So, wie dieses Bisquit-Zeug?


Nein 



subterranea schrieb:


> Wozu nimmt man das überhaupt?


Zur Wolkenbindung und um das Futter weniger bindig zu machen.


----------



## keinangelprofi

Gibts hier eigentlich auch Rezepte für den Methodfeeder oder hab ichs nur nicht gefunden?


----------



## hanzz

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich auch Rezepte für den Methodfeeder oder hab ichs nur nicht gefunden?


Ich darf ja hoffentlich mal zu FF verlinken









						Das eigene Futter zum Method Feedern | Günstig und Erfolgreich
					

Du willst dein Method Feeder Futter selber machen? Klick dich zum Rezept bestehend aus Zutaten aus dem Supermarkt mit Fanggarantie!




					www.16er-haken.de


----------



## deleo

Hat wer nen Rezept für ein ukelei Futter?


----------



## ulli1958m

deleo schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Rezept für ein ukelei Futter?


Brauchst kein besonderes Futter für... einfach nicht sooo feucht anrühren und kleine Futterballen ins Wasser werfen so das sie schon an der Oberfläche auseinander brechen.... Klappt im Kanal fast immer


----------



## deleo

dachte das müsste ziemlich fein sein für wenig Sättigung und grosse Wolken. 
Versuche ich aber so nächstes Wochenende Mal.
Danke


----------



## nostradamus

Milchpulver dazu geben, Futterballen vorher in Kartoffelbrei flocken welzen... .


----------



## DUSpinner

Fein gemahlenes Brötchenpaniermehl, Milchpulver sowie süssliches Aroma und wenige Pinkys zu einem klatschnassen Brei anrühren. Im halbminütigen Rythmus kleine Portionen  in Futterwolken füttern. Man kann auch 10 % feines Maismehl und  oder 10% schwer zu beschaffenes Seidenraupenmehl zufügen. Feine Posen von 0.5 gr mit 15 cm kurzem 10er Vorfach sowie langschenkligen 16 bis 18 dünndrähtrigen Haken verwenden. Am Hakenschenkel ein ca. 3 mm einfaches Haushaltsgummi mit Sekundenkleber festkleben, damit die Made nicht auf das Vorfach rutscht und somit mehrfach verwendet und tlw. 5 bis 10 Ükels mit einer Made  gefangen werden kann. Dies klappt wenn mann die Made vom dicken Ende halb auf den Haken aufzieht und das dünne Teil auf die Hakenspitze steckt.


----------



## nostradamus

Du Spinner
hast recht! meine natürlich Milchpulver! 
Kaffeepulver war quatsch!


----------



## Tobias85

Das wichtigste hat DUSpinner ja schon gesagt: Das Futter ordentlich übernässen, dass es auch nach dem ziehen lassen breiartig ist. So zerfällt es im Wasser viel besser und du bekommst schöne Futterwolken. Milch statt Wasser bieten sich auch für Wolkenbildung an. 

Und falls du ein Fertigfutter mit gröberen Stücken drin benutzt, dann am besten sieben.


----------



## deleo

Danke euch für die Tipps.
Wird so umgesetzt und berichtet


----------



## 49er

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mich auch mal im Futter selber punchen versuchen und hätte da mal eine Frage dazu:
Macht es Sinn in ein süßes Futter auch würzige Teile zu mischen und so vielleicht ein Allround-Futter zu haben? Beispielsweise Curry-Pulver in ein Futter, in das auch zu großen Teilen Copra Melasse beigemischt wird?
Oder macht das wenig Sinn und sollte man besser ein süßes Futter und ein würziges Futter separat anmischen?
Ich habe keinen bestimmten Zielfisch, sondern bin eher froh überhaupt mal was an den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Man kann alle Geschmacksrichtungen kombinieren.
Hab ich schon oft gemacht, zB fischig und süß oder scharf und süß, scharf und fischig.
Der Phantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## 49er

Perfekt, das wollte ich hören! 
Danke Prof.!


----------



## 49er

Mit dieser Mischung werde ich dann demnächst mal ins Rennen gehen:

+ 600g Paniermehl
+ 200g Copra Melasse
+ 100g Hanf
+ 100g Pellets Bloodworm
+ 10g Salz
+ 2 Esslöffel Curry
+ 2 Knoblauchzehen

Das Futter ist für die Donau und mittlere bis starke Strömung gedacht. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert.


----------



## warrior

Moin,
600g reines Paniermehl ist viel zu viel, damit löst sich nichts auf.
Oder meist du Brötchenweckmehl?


----------



## Professor Tinca

49er schrieb:


> Das Futter ist für die Donau und mittlere bis starke Strömung gedacht. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert.



Kannst ja dann berichten.
In starker Strömung muss das Futter natürlich stark kleben.
Hanf und Copra Melasse wirken im Futter aber trennend.
Man muss schon etwas herum experimentieren un die passende Mischung für das jeweilige Gewässer zu finden.


----------



## nostradamus

hi,
naja ohne das Gewässer zu kenne, sage ich mal, dass das warscheinlich so nicht gut funktionieren wird!


----------



## Professor Tinca

In starker Strömung ist es allemal besser wenn das Futter zu stark klebt aber dafür am Platz beibt als wenn es  sich zu schnell auflöst und abtreibt.


----------



## rippi

Das Problem lässt sich einfach mit Crospovidon oder Croscarmellose-Natrium lösen, das man in die Trockene Masse mischen kann, um im Wasser kleine Aggregate des Futtermittels für mittlere Strömung zu erhalten oder für ganz starke Strömung im bereits feuchten Zustand und dann große Stücken des Mittels erhält. So bleibt das Futter klebrig und man hat trotzdem eine größere Oberfläche, als beim ganzen Batzen.


----------



## hanzz

Jedoch Paniermehl und auch stark klebende Copra Melasse zusammen könnten da nicht so produktiv sein und sich da so gut wie gar nichts mehr lösen.
Da hab ich lieber eine Futterspur, welcher Fische folgen werden, als Futter im Korb oder am Platz, welches sich gar nicht löst.
Da muss man wirklich ausprobieren und mit dem Wasser anfangs sehr sehr sparsam umgehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ich hab mal für starke Strömung das Futter extra noch mit Mehl gebunden und flache Ballen geformt damit es nciht abtreibt.
So lösten sich immer nur kleine Partikel und lockten über Stunden die Fische.

Dagegen habe ich schon öfter schlechte Erfahrungen mit Futter gemacht welches sich zu schnell auflöst.
Das Futter treibt ab und die Fische verschwinden mit ihm.


----------



## 49er

Ich hab mich auf der echt schönen Seite von Fantastic Fishing eingelesen und Ihn auch ein bisschen um Rat gefragt (Link zur Seite). Hatte bisher null Berührpunkte mit dem Thema...
Er hat für starke Strömung einen Paniermehlanteil von bis zu 60% angegeben. Ich stell mir das so vor, dass dadurch mein Futter gut bis zum Grund kommt und etwas später dann die Copra Melasse mein Futter aufbricht. Die hat ja glaub aufbrechende Wirkung, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Zu der Stärke der Strömung, ein 120g Korb bleibt gerade so mit ausreichendem Schnurbogen liegen.
Ich werds jetzt mal mit 600g Paniermehl versuchen und je nach Ergebnis die Verhältnisse Paniermehl zu Copra Melasse etwas anpassen.
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## warrior

Versuche mal folgende Mischung 
1kg Weckmehl 
1kg Zwieback 
1/2kg Maismehl grob
1/2kg Biskuitmehl
1/2 Coprahmelasse
1/2kg Hanf geröstet
Und dann mit reinem Paniermehl die richtige Bindung einstellen


----------



## Professor Tinca

Interessant, klingt eher nach Stillwasser.


----------



## warrior

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessant, klingt eher nach Stillwasser.


Er möchte doch feedern, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? 
Ist schon für Strömung, und mit dem Paniermehl lässt sich das entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Keine Ahnung.
Von feedern hab ich nix gelesen und ging von Ballenfütterung aus.
Das könnte die unterschiedlichen Ansätz erklären.


----------



## 49er

Mir gehts ums Feedern. 
Sorry... hätt ich vielleicht deutlicher dazu schreiben sollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ja dann muss das Futter sich schon wieder aus dem Korb lösen - darf als nicht zu stark binden.


----------



## 49er

500g Paniermehl zu 300g Copra Melasse besser? Oder gleich 400/400?
Danke für Dein Rezept warrior , aber ich hab die Zutaten für meinen Versuch bereits zusammen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

49er schrieb:


> 500g Paniermehl zu 300g Copra Melasse besser? Oder gleich 400/400?



Rühr am besten nur kleine Mengen und teste dich ran.
Wenn noch Futter im Korb bleibt, ist es zu fest aber darf natürlich auch nicht gleich rausgespült werden nach Einwurf.
Probieren, probieren, probieren.....


----------



## 49er

Alles klar, dann start ich mal so:

+ 400g Paniermehl
+ 400g Copra Melasse
+ 100g Hanf
+ 100g Pellets Bloodworm
+ 10g Salz
+ 2 Esslöffel Curry
+ 2 Knoblauchzehen

Paniermehl rein hauen kann ich dann ja immer noch. Raus holen wäre etwas schwieriger. 
Ich werde Berichten!


----------



## ulli1958m

.....ich denke vorab ein Futtertest im Eimer Zuhause ist schonmal ein kleiner Himweis um zusehen wie sich das Futter löst, auch wenn die Strömung fehlt


----------



## hanzz

ulli1958m schrieb:


> .....ich denke vorab ein Futtertest im Eimer Zuhause ist schonmal ein kleiner Himweis um zusehen wie sich das Futter löst, auch wenn die Strömung fehlt


Man kann ja mit der Hand ein bisschen Strömung simulieren.
So teste ich auch mein MF Futter
Das muss bei mir am Kanal auch oft auf 4-5 Meter Tiefe, also schnell runter ohne sich zu lösen.


----------



## ulli1958m

hanzz schrieb:


> Man kann ja mit der Hand ein bisschen Strömung simulieren.


.........und wenn die Hand beim drehen lahm wird, die Futterkugel immer noch hinter der Hand herläuft ....ja dann, dann ist was nicht richtig, mit der Konsistenz


----------



## Fr33

Moin,

zu richtigen Futterrezepten kann ich leider weniger dazu sagen. Selber mischen mache ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Mir ging die Lagerung der Einzelmehle auf den Keks 

Ich verwende meist 1-3 Sorten Universelles Futter welches ich in größeren Gebinden hole. Am besten Naturfarbenes (kann man später immernoch in rot, gelb, schwarz oder braun färben, falls gewünscht). Von der Struktur her ist, ist das eher feineres Brassenfutter mit wenig groben Partikeln. Das ist fürs Feedern, Stippen, Matchangeln usw. eig am besten geeignet. Die Löslichkeit beeinflusse ich eig immer mit der Wassermenge UND beim Feedern mit dem Druck im Korb.

Fürs schwere Feedern am Fluss (Rhein und Main) würde ich def. noch gröbere Partikel dazu packen. Auch gecrushster Mais (Dose) usw. sind da gut. Maden oder Pinkies im Futter sorgen auch dafür, dass es sich schnell am Boden löst bzw. aus dem Korb geht.

Achja . Futter & Fluss: Bei so Flüssen wie der Rhein oder auch Main bleibt das Futter (egal wie grob) eig nie liegen. Selbst gröbere Partikel saugen sich voll und kullern dir einfach weg. Auch Maden usw. Daher ist es mir im Fluss auch so wichtig, dass beim Feedern geclipt werden muss oder man mit der Bolo, Stippe usw. immer die selbe Bahn befischt und auch füttert.

Wer umbedingt viele Partikel im Futter binden muss, aber keine Lust hat x Futtermehle daheim zu lagern. der kann mal Madenkleber testen. Ein wenig davon in die trockene Masse und mit Wasser ehöht man sehr schnell die Bindung bzw. Klebekraft. Im Wasser löst sich das schnell wieder auf......


----------



## DUSpinner

Fr33 - guter Beitrag, den ich mit meinen Erfahrungen voll zustimme. Ich feedere sowohl am Rhein mit bis zu 140 gr Körben als auch an stehenden Gewässern. 
Benutze sowohl fertige Feedermischungen, die ich strecke bzw. aufpimpe als auch eigene Mischungen, da man nach über 40 Jahren Stipp./Feederangeln weiss, wie die Futtermehle wirken. Feedermischungen im Stillwasser sollten sich im Korb nach 1 Minute und im Strom nach 3 bis 5 Minuten völlig auflösen . Im Strom kann man mit der Feuchtigkeit des Futters bzw. Reinpressdruck bzw, höheren Lebendköderanteil das Auflösen des Futters beeinflussen. 
Copra Melasse sollte max. Mit 15 % dem Futter zugefügt werden. PELLETS, Mais bleiben im Strom länger am Futterplatz liegen...


----------



## taurus_

Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit Ingwermehl gemacht? Das gibt es als Futterzusatz bei Pferden.


----------



## DUSpinner

taurus_ schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit Ingwermehl gemacht? Das gibt es als Futterzusatz bei Pferden.


Nein , weil die Fische nicht aus der Hand fressen  
Aber Versuch macht klug. Im übrigen habe ich in über 40ig Jahren alles mögliche an Futtersorten und Aromen beim Angeln probiert und habe festgestellt, dass die Konsistenz des Futters wichtiger als das Aroma ist. Zu stark riechendes Futter lockt zwar manchmal schnell die Fische an, vertreibt sie aber auch schnell wieder.


----------



## taurus_

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Nein , weil die Fische nicht aus der Hand fressen
> Aber Versuch macht klug. Im übrigen habe ich in über 40ig Jahren alles mögliche an Futtersorten und Aromen beim Angeln probiert und habe festgestellt, dass die Konsistenz des Futters wichtiger als das Aroma ist. Zu stark riechendes Futter lockt zwar manchmal schnell die Fische an, vertreibt sie aber auch schnell wieder.


Ich habe erst einen Versuch gestartet und das war auch schon im Spätherbst. War evtl. schon zu kalt. Es lief eher bescheiden, aber den ein oder anderen Fisch konnte ich überreden. Nächstest mal nehme ich aber weniger Ingwermehr, war schon ziemlich penerant der Gruch..


----------



## DUSpinner

taurus_ schrieb:


> schon zu kalt. Es lief eher bescheiden, aber den ein oder anderen Fisch konnte ich überreden. Nächstest mal nehme ich aber weniger Ingwermehr, war schon ziemlich penerant der Gruch..


Wie gesagt weniger ist mehr..
Ich nehme zu Beginn des Angeln nur so wenige Lockstoffe, das ich sie erriechen kann und man den Geruch nicht noch in 5 m Entfernung wahrnimmt. Nachwürzen kann ich bei Beissflaute immer noch.


----------



## taurus_

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Wie gesagt weniger ist mehr..
> Ich nehme zu Beginn des Angeln nur so wenige Lockstoffe, das ich sie erriechen kann und man den Geruch nicht noch in 5 m Entfernung wahrnimmt. Nachwürzen kann ich bei Beissflaute immer noch.


Die Frage ist, wie nehmen die Fische Gerüch wirklich wahr?  Auch wenn wir es über Wasser riechen können, was passiert im Wasser? Verstärken sich Gerüche oder verfliegen sie eher im Wasser?  Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## feko

taurus_ schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wie nehmen die Fische Gerüch wirklich wahr?  Auch wenn wir es über Wasser riechen können, was passiert im Wasser? Verstärken sich Gerüche oder verfliegen sie eher im Wasser?  Fragen über Fragen...


Den nächsten Aal den ich treffe frag ich mal


----------



## silverfish

Wir machen den Fehler als Mensch zu riechen . Tiere sind schon sehr lange auf die Gegebenheiten ihres Habitates angepasst. 
Guckt Euch mal die Nasenöffnungen von Entenvögeln an. Da weht der Geruchswind durch.
Und ja Aale riechen besonders gut. Ein Aal riecht einen Tropfen Blut im Bodensee.


----------



## taurus_

Das mit den Aalen ist klar. Aber ob der gute Geruchssinn auch bei Friedfisch gut ist? Andererseits werden die ganzen Futtersorten ja schon ihren Sinn haben.


----------



## 49er

Sou, ich bin hier noch ne Antwort schuldig. Ich hab dieses Jahr mit Hilfe Eurer Tipps etwas rumexperimentiert und bin bei folgenden zwei Futterrezepten gelandet, die ganz gut funktionieren.

Für die Donau -> Strömung:
+ 600g Paniermehl       
+ 200g Copra Melasse               
+ 100g Hanf                   
+ 50g Pellets Bloodworm       
+ 50g Saaten               
+ 10g Salz           
+ 2 Teelöffel Curry                   
+ 50g Knoblauchpulver       

Für den Baggersee:
+ 400g Paniermehl            
+ 200g Copra Melasse       
+ 100g Maismehl           
+ 100g Zwiebackmehl            
+ 100g Hanf             
+ 50g Pellets Bloodworm       
+ 50g Saaten           
+ 10g Salz
+ 2 Teelöffel Curry       
+ 50g Knoblauchpulver       

Je nachdem, ob ich eine stärkere oder schwächere Futterwolke haben will, dosiere ich den Anteil von Maismehl.
Will ich mehr oder weniger auftreibende/abtreibende Partikel, wird das über die Saaten gesteuert.
Falls ich mal eine süßere Mischung zusammenbrauen will, nehme ich anstatt Paniermehl Spekulatiusmehl. Das hat eine ähnlich starke Bindung wie Paniermehl.

Mit diesen beiden Futtermischung bin ich dieses Jahr ganz gut gefahren. Ich hab damit nicht schlechter, aber auch nicht besser wie mit Fertigfutter gefangen.
An Fischarten konnte ich eigentlich fast alles Anlocken, was die Gewässer so her geben: Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brassen, Schleien, Karpfen, Döbel, Aaland.


----------



## DUSpinner

"49er" . Bei Paniermehl gibt es Unterschiede, was die Klebkraft und somit Konsistenz betrifft. Hartweizenpaniermehl (z.B. Brata) bindet extrem. Zuviel Anteile davon in der Mischung ergibt "Tennisbälle ", die sich im Wasser kaum auflösen. Brötchenpaniermehl hingegen hat kaum Klebekraft und würde im Fliesswaser bei deiner Mischung dafür sorgen, dass der Futterballen sich zu schnell auflösen würde und sich die Fische von deinem Angelplatz entfernen würden.


----------



## 49er

Guter Punkt, Danke!
Ich nutze tatsächlich Brötchenpaniermehl und stell mir die Bindung über den Wasseranteil her.
Hartweizenpaniermehl werde ich dann aber auch mal ausprobieren für die Donau-Mischung.


----------



## Tricast

Bei Hartweizenpaniermehl wässern wir erst das Paniermehl übernass, also eine richtige Pampe, und mischen dann erst den Rest trocken unter. Der nimmt dann das überschüssige Wasser auf. 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## DUSpinner

49er schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, Danke!
> Ich nutze tatsächlich Brötchenpaniermehl und stell mir die Bindung über den Wasseranteil her.
> Hartweizenpaniermehl werde ich dann aber auch mal ausprobieren für die Donau-Mischung.


In harter Strömung nehme ich bis zu 25 % Hartweizenpaniermehl in der Futtermischung. Cobramelasse und Bisquitmehl binden auch sehr das Futter und sorgen dafür, dass sich das Futter in der Strömung langsamer auflöst und die Lebendköder freigegeben werden. Max. 10 % Copramelasse und 20 % Bisquitmehl gehören bei mir zu einem guten Fliesswasserfutter; bei max. Zuführung dieser Zusätze wird der Hartweizenpaniermehlanteil auf 15 bis 20 % reduziert. Mit Brotmehl und  Zwieback mehl von jeweils 10 bis 15 % kann man das Futter strecken.  Beim Feedern max. 15 % Hartweizenpaniermehl, damit sich das Futter im Korb in max. 5 Minuten auflöst.


----------



## 49er

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps, die werde ich beherzigen!   
Bei Copra Melasse finde ich die Bindung allerdings nicht als stark. Das ist bei mir so ein ganz feines trockenes Pulver. Das hätte ich jetzt eher als "Aufbrecher" auf dem Schirm gehabt.


----------



## DUSpinner

49er schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps, die werde ich beherzigen!
> Bei Copra Melasse finde ich die Bindung allerdings nicht als stark. Das ist bei mir so ein ganz feines trockenes Pulver. Das hätte ich jetzt eher als "Aufbrecher" auf dem Schirm gehabt.


Nicht nur bei Paniermehl und Bisquitmehl gibt es gravierende Unterschiede, was die Klebkraft bzw. Bindung betrifft. Je süßer (Zuckeranteil) das Bisquitmehl ist, umso höher ist die Bindung. Bei Copramelasse gibt es auch große Differenzen. Wenn das Mehl noch feucht ist, bindet es mehr als im trockenen Zustand. Dafür wird es dann schnell ranzig. Dies kann man verhindern,  indem man nach Öffnen des Gebindes es sofort oder innerhalb von ein paar Wochen in eine Futtermischung verarbeitet.


----------



## 49er

Noch viel zu lernen ich habe, o Obi-Wan KeSpinner! 
Danke fürs Teilen Deiner Erfahrungen!


----------

